# Nutzt jemand glücklich Gnome3?

## Klaus Meier

Ok, ich denke, das Thema gab es hier schon öfters mal, aber ich hatte ja längere Zeit kein Netz und hab meinen Rechner erst vor kurzem aktualisieren können. Aber die Bedienung ist schon schockierend. Aber vielleicht hat ja jemand ein paar Tips für mich, so wie es damals bei KDE auch war.

Es ist ja so gut wie alles schlechter bis unbrauchbar geworden. Keine Ahnung, wie man so etwas für Leute vorsehen kann, die früher mal Gnome2 genutzt haben. So als Beispiel, ich habe öfters so drei bis vier Terminals auf dem Bildschirm offen. Früher ein Button im Panel, viermal geklickt und sie waren da. Jetzt nach links oben, dann kommt dieses komische Ding, was ein Mischmasch aus Starter für Anwendungen und Anzeige für laufende Anwendungen ist. Schon das ist ein Unding. Ich klicke da einmal drauf, dann kommt ein neues Terminal, ok, geht ja noch. Klicke ich da noch mal drauf, dann kommt aber kein zweites, man wechselt zum ersten. Also Rechtsklick, neues Fenster öffnen usw. Sind dann schon drei Aktionen statt einer.

Jetzt zu einem Fenster wechseln. Früher ein Klick in die Taskleiste. Und nun? Wieder links oben, nach rechts auf die Screens, auf einen Screen klicken, dann auf die Anwendung. Und dabei mit der Maus mehrmals über den ganzen Bildschirm. Mit der Tastatur geht es auch irgendwie, ist bei vielen Anwendungen aber auch nervig.

Dann, wenn in einem Fenster ein größere Emergevorgang läuft, dann kann ich oben sehen, wie weit man gerade ist. Jetzt nicht mehr, wird nur noch beim aktiven Fenster angezeigt, bei anderen nicht mehr. Also erst mal wieder auf das Fenster klicken, nur um die Titelzeile zu sehen.

Was sollen denn die Extensions statt Applets? Muss ich mich dann immer über so eine Internetseite kämpfen, um die zu installieren. Updates darf ich manuell einspielen. Anstatt einfach emerge und vergessen. Ok, es gibt da wohl auch einige Extensions, die Gnome die gröbsten Schnitzer abgewöhnen. Von einem Einsatz ohne das gnome-tweak-tool möchte ich jetzt gar nicht erst reden. Fenster mit einem Button, kein Ausschalten mehr, oder irgendwie mit ALT usw. Aber ich sehe für mich nicht ansatzweise auch nur einen Vorteil gegenüber Gnome2.

Habe dann mal Xfce ausprobiert und bin damit wieder glücklich. Ist doch Gnome2 sehr ähnlich, sehr flexibel konfigurierbar usw. Aber vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Tip für mich, wie ich mit Gnome3 glücklich werden kann. Warum, wenn ich es doch mit Xfce bin? Keine Ahnung, aber wenn man Gnome jahrelang zufrieden genutzt hat, dann hängt man da irgendwie dran.

----------

## franzf

In deinem letzten Absatz schreibst du genau das, was ich dir auch empfohlen hätte: Nimm XFCE4.

Bis gestern hatte ich gnome3 auch noch drauf, zum Testen. Dann hab ich gemerkt, dass pulseaudio immer gestartet wird, obwohl ich USE="-pulseaudio" global gesetzt hab, und ein komplettes kde4 ohne GNOME-Programmen verwende - wahrscheinlich hat es gereicht, dass ich phonon-gstreamer verwende.

Bis dahin war ich immer wieder geschockt, wenn ich gnome3 verwendet habe. Das ganze Mausgeschubse nervt, nochmehr aber das Gebimmel beim Verstellen der Laustärk - war bis zum bitteren Ende hier nicht konfigurierbar.

Die gesamte Shell ist auch immer wieder gecrasht (ich weiß - Bugreport... Aber wenn ich weiß dass ich etwas nicht weiter verwenden werde, ist mir der Aufwand, das zu reproduzieren und zu backtracen etwa zu aufwändig - sry).

----------

## Klaus Meier

Bei mir war es so, dass sich Gnome3 ohne pulseaudio erst gar nicht übersetzen ließ. Ich musste es aktivieren. Aber funktioniert hat es. Ok, hab mich da auch nicht weiter vertieft. Genauso blödsinnig ist, dass pulseaudio als Abhängigkeit Bluetooth hat. Mein Smartphone hat USB und Wlan, für was soll ich denn da jetzt noch mit Bluetooth anfangen?

----------

## mv

Es lohnt sich schon, das System frei von Lennart-Ware zu halten (pulseaudio, avahi, *-kit, systemd), auch wenn es immer schwieriger wird. Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass Software, bei der das nicht möglich ist, ohnehin meist ebenso schlecht wie Lennart-Ware konzipiert ist, so dass man diese sowieso nicht auf dem System haben will. Mit diesem Kriterium bin ich bisher ganz gut gefahren.

Statt xfce kann man auch fvwm nehmen - dann spart man sich viel von den schlechten neuen Konzepten aus freedesktop.org. Der Nachteil ist, dass fvwm ohne eine eigene längere Konfigurationsdatei kaum sinnvoll nutzbar ist. Ich habe noch eine uralte aus Redhat-Zeiten, als gerade fvm95 mit Windows95-Look aufkam. Die pflege ich bis heute. (Die Windows-Oberfläche wurde ja seitdem auch nur verschlimmbessert.)

----------

## ChrisJumper

Glücklich.. hmm. Vielleicht.

Bin aber auch ein schlechtes Beispiel. Das einzige was ich von einem DE erwarte ist das es Fenster darstellen kann und ein Terminal öffnen. Ansonsten bin ich froh, aber das machen wohl auch schon die meisten, wenn ich eine Kamera einstecke und die evtl. eingehängt wird.. genau wie bei einem USB-Stick oder einem MP3-Player.

Von daher bin ich schon glücklich Gnome3, denn es sieht gut aus für drum herum. Mein Nutzerverhalten ist da aber auch sehr bescheiden. Ich mache immer ein Terminal auf und starte und beende daraus immer alle Programme. Verschiebe gegebenfalls Fenster, oder nutze einen Monitor für meinen Fernseher, Videospiele.. und arbeite mit den andren zwei.

Oh eins noch, die DE soll mir anzeigen wie das Wetter wird und einen Kalender. Das ist eigentlich der einzige Grund warum ich Gnome 3 verwende. In den letzten zwei Wochen war es etwas instabil, also die gnome-shell hat sich  ein paar mal auf gehangen. Aber sonst bin ich mit Gnome zufrieden.

Ein Tipp: Bei drei Monitoren ist es wirklich umständlich die obere Linke Ecke zu erreichen, das kann man auch einfach mit dem drücken  der Windows-Taste :)

----------

## Gentaner

Hallo,

ich habe versucht Gnome3 glücklich zu nutzen, aber es nicht geschafft. Von Anfang an hatte ich schwierigkeiten damit und konnte nicht richtig damit umgehen. Ich habe mittlerweile viele Tutorials gelesen und mittlerweile klappt es einigermaßen. Jedoch habe ich dennoch viele Probleme, die ich nicht lösen kann, aber bin auf dem richtigen Weg. 

Liebe Grüsse

----------

## mv

 *Gentaner wrote:*   

> mittlerweile viele Tutorials gelesen und mittlerweile klappt es einigermaßen.

 

Das ist ja genau der Zweck einer DE: Dass man sie schließlich mit vielen Tutorials behelfsmäßig bedienen kann. KDE hat es vorgemacht und erwartungsgemäß ist Gnome3 nachgezogen.

----------

## franzf

 *mv wrote:*   

> Das ist ja genau der Zweck einer DE: Dass man sie schließlich mit vielen Tutorials behelfsmäßig bedienen kann.

 

So einfach kann man sich die Kritik nicht machen. In Gnome3 und KDE4 haben einige Leute über neue (einfachere, intuitivere, mächtigere, ...) Konzepte nachgedacht. Ob man die Ergebnisse für gut hält oder nicht ist erstmal zweitrangig. Die Konzepte erfordern ein Umgewöhnen in der Bedienung.

Schau mal bei Mac und Win7: Die Icons, die Launcher und Taskitem in einem sind. Ich hab die Kde-Variante (die sich von Win7 bis auf das Starten neuer Instanzen via Mittelklick davon unterscheidet) einem eher unbedarften Gewohnheitsuser vorgelegt - Ihhhh damit komm ich nicht klar. Und was sagen die User über Win7? Das beste Windows aller Zeiten, Lob kommt selbst von Linux-Usern!

Das ist jetzt EIN neues Konzept. Schau dir die Activities in KDE an. Interessantes Feature, wenn man weiß wie man es einsetzen kann.

Exposee ist auch so ein Feature, das man nicht einfach so findet.

Das Problem an Gnome3 ist halt nur, dass es die neuen Konzepte ohne althergebrachte Bedienung anbietet, somit sind die Funktionen erstmal versteckt. Wer wissen will, wie es geht, muss dann halt einfach Tutorials lesen. Genauso wie derjenige, der sich in Mausgesten einarbeiten will, oder Config-Dateien für $Mini-WM-der-Wahl tweaken. Oder sed bedienen - spricht es gegen sed, wenn man erstmal massig Doku lesen muss?

 *Quote:*   

> KDE hat es vorgemacht und erwartungsgemäß ist Gnome3 nachgezogen.

 

Erwartungsgemäß? War es die letzten Jahre nicht umgekehrt? kde-dcop, gnome-dbus -> kde-dbus. Oder das ganze udisks-consolekit-polkit-Geraffel? Oh mann, war kde schön, bevor das Zeugs Einzug erhalten hat  :Sad: 

----------

## mv

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *mv wrote:*   Das ist ja genau der Zweck einer DE: Dass man sie schließlich mit vielen Tutorials behelfsmäßig bedienen kann. 
> 
> So einfach kann man sich die Kritik nicht machen. In Gnome3 und KDE4 haben einige Leute über neue (einfachere, intuitivere, mächtigere, ...) Konzepte nachgedacht.

 

Die Tatsache, dass niemand das DE ohne Studium von Tutorials bedienen kann, zeigt, dass sie damit grandios gescheitert sind.

 *Quote:*   

> Und was sagen die User über Win7? Das beste Windows aller Zeiten

 

Ich habe das noch niemanden sagen hören, nur das Gegenteil. Nach Windows XP ist man aber vielleicht um jede Veränderung froh.

 *Quote:*   

> Schau dir die Activities in KDE an. Interessantes Feature, wenn man weiß wie man es einsetzen kann.

 

Nein. Etwas Überflüssiges, das vom ersten Moment an genervt und die Bedienung erschwert hat. Einer der Hauptgründe, weshalb alle KDE-Benutzer, die ich kenne, zu anderen Windows-Managern gewechselt haben.

 *Quote:*   

> Exposee ist auch so ein Feature, das man nicht einfach so findet.

 

Und mit recht, weil es mehr Zeit kostet, damit ein Fenster zu suchen, als in einem flinken Fenstermanager die Windows per Tastendruck der Reihe nach nach vorne zu holen, bis man das gewünschte hat. Ein klar gescheitertes Usability-Experiment.

 *Quote:*   

> oder Config-Dateien für $Mini-WM-der-Wahl tweaken.

 

Ja, das ist unschön, dass man das machen muss. Andererseits ist dies eine einmalige Arbeit, die zumindest bei mir in der Familie nur ich mache, und alle anderen können dann von einem intuitiv bedienbaren System profitieren. Mir ist unverständlich, weshalb das das kein einziger Upstream vernünftig anbietet.

 *Quote:*   

> Oder sed bedienen - spricht es gegen sed, wenn man erstmal massig Doku lesen muss?

 

Ganz klar: ja. Das einzige, was sed da für sich verbuchen kann, ist dass es (anders als bei DEs) nicht auch noch sein Ziel sein soll, die Benutzung des Computers zu vereinfachen. Aber wenn sed einfacher zu bedienen wäre, würde das trotzdem sicher nicht schaden.

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   KDE hat es vorgemacht und erwartungsgemäß ist Gnome3 nachgezogen. 
> 
> Erwartungsgemäß?

 

Als ich das erste mal las, dass einige Gnome-Leute einige KDE-Konzepte gut fanden, hatte ich klar erwartet, dass Gnome3 keine besser bedienbare Alternative zu KDE darstellen würde.

 *Quote:*   

> War es die letzten Jahre nicht umgekehrt? kde-dcop, gnome-dbus -> kde-dbus. Oder das ganze udisks-consolekit-polkit-Geraffel?

 

Über den historischen Ablauf diesbezüglich bin ich nicht informiert. Zu udisks-consolekit-polkit habe ich ja schon gesagt, dass nicht-optionale  Lennartware für mich ein Indiz darstellt, diese Software nicht zu installieren.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also ich hab mir ja schon gedacht, dass sich da jemand Gedanken gemacht hat. Deshalb hab ich ja auch gefragt. Nur das Ergebnis ist für mich, dass alles schlechter ist. Wirklich alles. Und da frag man sich wirklich, was für Gedanken man sich da gemacht hat.  Weil, große Begeisterung für Gnome3 konnte ich hier nicht finden.

Man muss sich also Einarbeiten und Tutorials lesen, damit man so halbwegs mit klar kommt? Wozu? Ich finde, ein UI sollte selbsterklärend sein. Also einem die Arbeit erleichtern, nicht zu einem Studium nötigen. Als Weiterentwicklung eines eingeführten, von vielen genutzten, ohne Tutorials zu bedienen und positiv bewerteten Systems? Was für ein Witz.

Nichts gegen Weiterentwicklung. Aber irgendwie haben wir eine Krise der Desktops, in erster Linie wegen dem Handywahn. Irgendwie muss alles, was auf Smartphones und Tabletts funktioniert auf 24" Monitore übertragen werden. Win7 ist wirklich genial, könnte man sich dran gewöhnen, wenn es nicht Windows wäre. Aber Win8 zertrümmert da wieder alles. KDE4 ist inzwischen auch benutzbar geworden, hat aber zu lange dafür gebraucht. Und alle meine Anwendungen nutzen gtk, nicht kde. Obwohl reines qt ohne kde immer häufiger genutzt wird.

Auf alle Fälle bin ich froh, dass man unter Linux die Wahl hat und man nicht einer Diktatur ausgeliefert ist. Man kann es sich einrichten, wie es einem passt. So liest man es hier ja auch, wie man es sich so einrichtet.

@ChrisJumper: Finde ich nett, was du so geschrieben hat, aber so wie du arbeitest, da kannst du alles nutzen, Gnome3 brauchst du dazu nicht. Probier mal Xfc4, da kannst du alle deine Anwendungen mit einem Klick starten, brauchst nicht erst ein Terminal aufmachen.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Nun der verwirrende Knackpunkt bei Gnome 3 ist denke ich das vieles Simpler wird. So eine Schnellstarter Leiste die die eigenen Programme anzeigt gibt es doch in Gnome 3 auch das ist das auf der Linken seite wenn man die Windows-Taste drückt oder mit der Maus oben Links in die Ecken geht. Die Gnome-Shell ist übrigens kein Terminal sondern ein Programm das wie ich vermute für die Komplette Gnome 3-GUI verantwortlich ist. ;)

Die Beschränkungen von Gnome 3 liegen eigentlich nur darin das man keinen eigenen Fenstermanager mehr installieren kann wie Compiz oder Emerald und auch diese "neuen" Effekte mit Gnome 3 nicht funktionieren weil es dafür seine eigenen Dinge mitbringt.

Ich habe mir jetzt auch nicht Tutorials durchgelesen, eher das ein oder andere Youtube-Video angeschaut das eben die "Funktionen von Gnome 3" erklärt. Ich mache so etwas gerne wenn ich auf Neuerungen stoßen möchte. Einfach weil mich zuerst auch diese vielen Elemente bei KDE4 anfangs verwirrten genauso das der Desktop-Ordner leer ist usw.

Gnome 3 trennt die Benutzer einfach noch viel stärker als vorher, entweder man ist ein normaler User dann findet man manche wenige Einstellungen über die UI. Oder man ist Administrator und muss sich dann vielleicht mit dem Gnome-Editor beschäftigen (aber der war auch schon bei Gnome 2 da) oder dem erstellen von gnome-shell-extensions.

Darüber hinaus ist eigentlich nicht viel zu sagen. Gnome 3 ist nicht so anpassungsfähig was die Farben der Menüs usw. betrifft. Aber dafür wirkt alles gut aufeinander abgestimmt und Stimming.

Für alle die Gnome 3 wie Gnome 2 verwenden möchten: Gnome 3 Fallback Mode

Dann lässt sich auch wieder Compiz installieren. Denn leider ist z.B. der Tab-Switcher dem Update zum Opfer gefallen und auch die ganzen Extensions für Gnome 3 gehen nicht hier nicht weil die gnome-shell halt gar nicht erst startet.

 *Quote:*   

> Finde ich nett, was du so geschrieben hat, aber so wie du arbeitest, da kannst du alles nutzen, Gnome3 brauchst du dazu nicht.

 

Eigentlich mache ich das genau aus dem Grund, aber auch weil ich oft zu faul bin die Finger von der Tastatur zu nehmen. *g* Im Grunde finde ich das an Linux aber eigentlich ein vorteill wenn man sich verschiedene DE's anschauen oder Verwenden kann. Ich mache das einfach so das ich für verschieden Aufgaben auch unterschiedliche DE's bevorzuge. Wobei Fluxbox sich eigentlich nur noch als Fallback-Mode mit Maus erweist.

Zum Arbeiten habe ich dann auch mal lust auf Gnome oder KDE je nachdem. Doch seit ich ein Problem mit vielen verschiedenen Monitoren mit KDE nicht lösen konnte. Bin ich dann doch bei Gnome hängen geblieben (da ging es Zeitlich "eher"). Vorher hatte ich auch noch xfce oder enlightenment in Verwendung.

 *Quote:*   

> Auf alle Fälle bin ich froh, dass man unter Linux die Wahl hat und man nicht einer Diktatur ausgeliefert ist. Man kann es sich einrichten, wie es einem passt.

 

Ja das kann ich so nur unteschreiben. Neue DE's probiere ich einfach gerne aus. Verwende wenn möglich immer noch einen alternativen nebenbei. Bei dem Wechsel von KDE oder Gnome zur nächst höheren Version ist das natürlich problematisch da gnome2 und gnome 3 sich so nicht installieren ließen, genauso wie kde3 und kde4. Oder mir war es einfach zu kompliziert ;)

----------

## manuels

Ich muss sagen, dass ich mit Gnome3 recht zufrieden bin   :Shocked: 

Es ist meines Erachtens schon so, dass neue Benutzungskonzepte schnell als schlecht abgestempelt werden weil sie neu sind und nicht den eins zu eins mit den alten übereinstimmen.

----------

## franzf

 *mv wrote:*   

> Die Tatsache, dass niemand das DE ohne Studium von Tutorials bedienen kann, zeigt, dass sie damit grandios gescheitert sind.

 

Es zeigt, dass es in der Bedienung vom Gewohnten abweicht.

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Schau dir die Activities in KDE an. Interessantes Feature, wenn man weiß wie man es einsetzen kann. 
> 
> Nein. Etwas Überflüssiges, das vom ersten Moment an genervt und die Bedienung erschwert hat. Einer der Hauptgründe, weshalb alle KDE-Benutzer, die ich kenne, zu anderen Windows-Managern gewechselt haben.

 

Activities muss man nicht verwenden. Im Gegenteil, die Standardkonfiguration kommt zwar mit mehreren Activities (Fotos, Suchen und Ausführen, Standard-Desktop), laufen tut aber nur eine! Also eher ein scheinheiliges Argument.

 *Quote:*   

> Und mit recht, weil es mehr Zeit kostet, damit ein Fenster zu suchen, als in einem flinken Fenstermanager die Windows per Tastendruck der Reihe nach nach vorne zu holen, bis man das gewünschte hat. Ein klar gescheitertes Usability-Experiment.

 

Ich bin schneller mit Exposee - also was jetzt?

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   oder Config-Dateien für $Mini-WM-der-Wahl tweaken. 
> 
> Ja, das ist unschön, dass man das machen muss. Andererseits ist dies eine einmalige Arbeit, die zumindest bei mir in der Familie nur ich mache, und alle anderen können dann von einem intuitiv bedienbaren System profitieren. Mir ist unverständlich, weshalb das das kein einziger Upstream vernünftig anbietet.

 

Also ein Usability-Experte, was?

Nur weil du mit deinem Salat besser zurecht kommst, heißt es nicht, dass alles andere schlecht ist. Du hast dir ja nicht einmal die Zeit genommen, andere Konzepte auszuprobieren, speziell hattest du noch nie einen KDE4-Desktop in den Fingern, sonst hättest du das mit den Activities nicht aufgeführt!

 *Quote:*   

> Als ich das erste mal las, dass einige Gnome-Leute einige KDE-Konzepte gut fanden, hatte ich klar erwartet, dass Gnome3 keine besser bedienbare Alternative zu KDE darstellen würde.

 

Gnome3 und KDE4 unterscheiden sich wie Tag und Nacht.

Wos da Baua ned kennt frisst'a ned. Oder? Nur aus der Anti-Haltung heraus argumentieren ohne etwas zu probieren. Lass den Leuten ihren Spaß, schlimmstenfalls fallen sie auf die Fresse - das heißt aber nicht dass dein Standpunkt der richtige war. Geschmäcker sind verschieden, jeder hat seine eigene Vorstellung von Usability, deshalb gibts ja diese Vielfalt an WMs und DEs und was weiß ich.

Wenn du meinst, dass du der Usability-Champ bist, solltest du doch aktiv werden und deine Vorschläge nach draußen tragen. Meld dich beim Entwickler deines WM und zeig ihm deine Config - vielleicht wird sie ja zum Default.

Schreib nen offenen Brief an Gnome und KDE, und sag denen was du für nen Stress hast, vielleicht ändert sich ja was.

----------

## misterjack

für den einen gibt es xfce, für den anderen kde und gnome geht jetzt seinen eigenen weg. entgegen der ganzen meckerer bin ich mit gnom3 hochzufrieden, bis auf die nicht optionalen abhängigkeiten. aber mit ein wenig trickserei konnte ich mir auch behelfen, so dass pulseaudio z.b. nicht läuft. bei anderen muss man tricksen, um bestimmte features zu haben, also kann ich daher damit leben. btw: ich schubse weniger maus als zu gnome2-zeiten

die extensions sind eine nette sache und automatische updates dieser kommt mit 3.4

----------

## mv

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Activities muss man nicht verwenden.

 

Man muss sich damit auseinandersetzen, wenn man nur etwas so simples machen will, wie ein Hintergrundbild setzen.

 *Quote:*   

> heißt es nicht, dass alles andere schlecht ist.

 

Das habe ich nicht gesagt.

 *Quote:*   

> speziell hattest du noch nie einen KDE4-Desktop in den Fingern, sonst hättest du das mit den Activities nicht aufgeführt!

 

Erstens ist klar erkennbar, dass ich mich mit diesem Unfug auseinandergesetzt habe. Zweitens habe ich geschrieben, dass auch alle, die ich kenne (u.a.) wegen dieser Misskonzeption von KDE weggewechselt haben. Das wäre für mich alleine kein Grund zur Ablösug von KDE gewesen.

Für mich heißt der Hauptgrund für die Verbannung von KDE ganz klar nepomuk: Ich werde mir ganz bestimmt nicht freiwillig big brother installieren. Zum Glück gibt es bei gentoo bislang noch USE=-semantik-desktop, aber es ist zu befürchten, dass es nur eine Frage der Zeit ist, bis auch dieser Ausgang geschlossen wird: Bei kmail haben sie es ja schon geschafft. (Und auf einer etwas anderen Baustelle:  k3b läuft auch schon lange nicht mehr ohne udisks, was den anderen *-kit-Schwanz nach sich ziehen würde). Da ich also sowieso Ersatz suchen muss, bin ich lieber früher als später zu fvwm zurückgewechselt.

 *Quote:*   

> Lass den Leuten ihren Spaß, schlimmstenfalls fallen sie auf die Fresse

 

Wenn der Spaß nur nicht auf Kosten anderer ginge! Gegen ein Usability-Experiment hätte ich nichts einzuwenden. Was stört, ist, dass eine gut funktionierende Oberfläche wie KDE3 oder Gnome2 einem Experimentier-Sandkasten geopfert wurde. Und was wirklich stört, ist, dass damit die beiden besten DEs von Linux verschwunden sind.

 *Quote:*   

> Meld dich beim Entwickler deines WM und zeig ihm deine Config - vielleicht wird sie ja zum Default.

 

Sie war ja nahezu der Default bei Redhat-anno-dazumal. Und dann kam KDE2 und hat es ähnlich, aber besser gemacht. Und dann kam KDE3 und hat es noch besser gemacht. Und dann bekamen Leute in KDE das Sagen, die meinen, die verbreitetsten DE müssten Experimentieroberflächen werden und machen damit Linux für die breite Masse kaputt. (Wie gesagt, war damals schon abzusehen (was ja jetzt eingetreten ist), dass Gnome3 den selben Irrweg gehen würde).

 *Quote:*   

> Schreib nen offenen Brief an Gnome und KDE, und sag denen was du für nen Stress hast, vielleicht ändert sich ja was.

 

 :Laughing:  Als wenn sich dort nicht schon genügend Unzufriedene gemeldet hätten, denen das ebenfalls stinkt. Aber Zeit (und Geld, zumindest für sich selbst) zu haben, eine Alternative ins Leben zu rufen, ist bei Projekten dieser Größenordnung nicht so einfach.

----------

## misterjack

 *mv wrote:*   

> Aber Zeit (und Geld, zumindest für sich selbst) zu haben, eine Alternative ins Leben zu rufen, ist bei Projekten dieser Größenordnung nicht so einfach.

 

Es sind schon Leute dabei. Wer Gnome 2 haben möchte, bitteschön:

http://mate-desktop.org/

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hatte am Wochenende etwas Zeit und hab mir dann aus Verzweiflung doch noch mal Gnome3 angetan. Na gut, was soll ich sagen, so wie es kommt, ist es für mich komplett unbrauchbar. Aber mit den gnome-tweak-utils und einigen Extensions bekommt man es ja so halbwegs wieder hin. Trotzdem verstehe ich das Konzept nicht. Erst alles ausbauen, was man an Gnome2 genutzt und gemocht hat um es auf ein Niveau zu bringen, wie ich es mir schlechter nicht mehr vorstellen kann und dann friemelt man es sich hinterher mit Extensions wieder so zusammen, dass es auf einem vergleichbaren Level ist.

Das macht es viel komplizierter, als wenn man alles dass, was man raus geworfen hat, gleich drin gelassen hätte mit ein paar Menüs zum Konfigurieren.

Aber es läuft schneller und flüssiger als Xfce4, das überrascht mich. Na warten wir mal ab. Aber so richtig stabil läuft es nicht. Da klemmt öfters mal was.

----------

## misterjack

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Erst alles ausbauen, was man an Gnome2 genutzt und gemocht hat um es auf ein Niveau zu bringen, wie ich es mir schlechter nicht mehr vorstellen kann und dann friemelt man es sich hinterher mit Extensions wieder so zusammen, dass es auf einem vergleichbaren Level ist.

 

Du wirst sicherlich andere Extensions fahren als meinereins. Das macht das Konzept interessant, schön minimalistisch, so dass jeder sich seins einfach „zusammenklicken“ kann. Das berühmte KISS-Prinzip  :Smile:  Nur minimalistischer könnte es sein, sprich weniger Abhängigkeiten wie Pulseaudio  :Smile: 

----------

## franzf

Sind das denn jetzt offizielle Extensions? Ich hatta gelesen, dass das meiste von unglücklichen Distributoren erschaffen wurde. (War das SuSe mit dem Gnome2-Extensionpack für Gnome3?)

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also, zur Zeit fühle ich mich Gnome3 recht wohl. Einiges geht besser als noch vor 2 Wochen, kann sein, dass das auch an 3.4 liegt. Zur Zeit habe ich da ein Mischmasch aus 3.2 und 3.4 drauf. Das erklärt eventuell auvh einige Hänger.

Aber bei den Extensions habe ich ein ungutes Gefühl. Wo kommen die her, werden die vom Gnometeam supportet oder werden die von meist unzufriedenen Usern geliefert? Was ist, wenn die nicht mehr gepflegt werden? Updates gehen mit 3.4 noch nicht, mal schauen, ob es da Versionen gibt.

Sollte der Sinn der Entwicklung von Gnome3 der gewesen sein, einen Extensionhandler zu entwickeln? Wenn man so gut wie nichts, was neu an Gnome3 ist nutzt und alles mit Extensions wieder auf den Stand von Gnome2 bringt? Will mir einfach nicht in den Kopf. Aber ansonsten ist es so wirklich extrem flexibel, man kann es sich perfekt einrichten. Ich muss sagen, ich hatte noch nichts, was mir besser gefällt als mein aktuelles System.

Ok, unter der Haube hat sich schon viel getan. Wenn ich es jetzt mit Xfce4 vergleiche. Es sieht viel besser aus und läuft auch flüssiger. Pulseaudio piept bei der Lautstärkeregelung, aber ich kann jetzt für jede Anwendung die Lautstärke separat regeln.

----------

## forrestfunk81

Ich bin auch ein glücklicher Gnome 3 User. Ich finde sowohl KDE4 (hab ich vor Gnome 3 verwendet) als auch Gnome 3 in nichts schlechter als ihre Vorgänger. Pulseaudio hatte ich eh schon drauf wegen Netzwerk Sound Server. 

Was ich erwarte: ich will schnell ein Programm starten (Windows Taste + Namen des Programms anfangen zu tippen - da reichen meist schon 2 oder 3 Buchstaben) und ich will schnell zwischen laufenden Programmen wechseln (entweder wie Programm starten, oder alt+tab oder Extension für Taskleiste). Im Normalfall schubs ich dabei gar keine Maus.

Vier Terminals starten?

Windows Taste + term + Enter + Strg-N (Custom Shortcut) + Strg-N + Strg-N

Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein Gentoo User Gnome 3 nicht ohne Tutorial benutzen kann. Nur _wenn_ man halt mehr will als n bissl rumklicken lernt man viele Tricks mit nem Tutorial oder Youtube Video. Aber das muss man ja Gentoo Usern auch nicht erklären. Wieviele Windows (3.11 bis 7), KDE3 oder Gnome2 Tutorials habt ihr wohl gelesen, bis ihr diese DEs so bedienen und konfigurieren konntet wie jetzt?

Der einzige Nachteil der also bleibt sind die diversen Abhängigkeiten der beiden neuen DEs. Aber diese bringen mir auch Vorteile (ich hab kein Bock auf udev-Regeln, ich finds super ein Passwort nur einmal einzugeben und auf meinen Netzwerk Sound Server möcht ich auch nicht verzichten), welche den Nachteil überwiegen. 

Aber is ja alles subjektiv.

PS: ein bißchen eye candy schadet auch nicht.

----------

## bell

Ja, die Frage habe ich mir auch schon gestellt: Wie ist das ganze Konzept eigentlich gedacht? Denn bisher habe ich für mich in Gnome-3 (Testinstallation) keinen für mich gangbaren Weg gefunden es effektiv zu nutzen. Mein Nutzungsverhalten ist: Ich bin ein Mausschubser und wenn ich was starten will, suchen meine Augen nach Text, also dem Programmnamen, anstatt des Icons. Die Icons ändern sich ja von Theme zu Theme, welches ich öfter mal ändere.

Wenn ich also ein Programm starten will:

Häufige Programme: Maus zu der Taskleiste bewegen, Klick - Fertig

Seltene Programme: Maus zu dem "Menü" Button, Klick, zu der Kategorie, zum Programmnamen, Klick.

Da die Menü-Einträge schmal sind, sehe ich alle Programme der Kategorie in einer alphabetisch sortierten Liste.

In Gnome verwirren mich die Icons und da sie viel Platz einnehmen muss ich immer noch zusätzlich scrollen.

Aber davon mal abgesehen, ich bin von Gnome weg noch bevor Gnome-3 kam. Seit dem Ubuntu die Gnome-Entwicklung mit eigenen Sachen überflutet hatte, wurde es mit jedem Release für Nicht-Ubuntu immer schlechter. Meine letztes Gnome war 2.26. Als ich 2.28 installiert hatte, hatte ich die Schnauze voll und bin zu XFCE gewechselt. XFCE ist das was Gnome zu seinen Blüte-Zeiten war: konfigurierbar und modular. Und mit Compiz hat man auch gutes Eye-Candy.

PS: Für Compiz gibt es im Plugin "Fenster Skalieren" eine Funktion für "Fensterauswahl", die ich an die Ecke "Oben-Links" zur Eingewöhnung an "Neue Konzepte" gebunden habe. Sieht sexy aus. Aber ich benutze es nicht aktiv. Ab und zu komme ich zufällig mal in die Ecke, was meist zur Verwirrung der Leute führt, die mir zufällig auf den Schirm schauen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> Vier Terminals starten?
> 
> Windows Taste + term + Enter + Strg-N (Custom Shortcut) + Strg-N + Strg-N

 

Dafür hatte ich oben im Panel immer so ein Icon. Da klicke ich vier mal drauf, was geht schneller? Und das habe ich jetzt auch bei Gnome3 hinbekommen.

----------

## Apheus

 *mv wrote:*   

> Schau mal bei Mac und Win7: Die Icons, die Launcher und Taskitem in einem sind. Ich hab die Kde-Variante (die sich von Win7 bis auf das Starten neuer Instanzen via Mittelklick davon unterscheidet)

 

Welches Paket ist denn das? Ich benutze im Moment gnome-extra/docky, das braucht aber recht lang zum Laden (KDE-Desktop), und der Zoom stört, wenn man aus Versehen mit der Maus in die Nähe kommt.

Exposé finde ich übrigens total genial, aber nur in Verbindung mit der Suchfunktion neuerer kwin-Versionen: Ich habe mir das "Fenster zeigen" auf Meta+Tab gelegt, dann einfach lostippen, und wenn dank Filter nur noch ein Fenster sichtbar ist - Enter.

----------

## franzf

 *Apheus wrote:*   

> Welches Paket ist denn das?

 

kde-base/kdeplasma-addons, das Applet heißt "Symbol-Fensterleiste" (bzw. "Icon-Only Task Manager" auf Englisch)

Falls du allerdings noch mit kde-4.7 unterwegs bist, brauchst du kde-misc/plasma-icontasks (das wurde mit kde-4.8 in kdeplasma-addons hinzugefügt)

----------

## Apheus

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *Apheus wrote:*   Welches Paket ist denn das? 
> 
> kde-base/kdeplasma-addons, das Applet heißt "Symbol-Fensterleiste" (bzw. "Icon-Only Task Manager" auf Englisch)
> 
> Falls du allerdings noch mit kde-4.7 unterwegs bist, brauchst du kde-misc/plasma-icontasks (das wurde mit kde-4.8 in kdeplasma-addons hinzugefügt)

 

Danke, das kannte ich noch nicht - ich hab KDE 4.8.1. Ich hatte mal smooth-tasks und fancytasks probieren wollen, aber das eine ließ sich nicht kompilieren und das andere hat sich gegen Drag&Drop-Umordnen der Launcher gewehrt.

----------

## disi

Ich habe Gnome3 auf dem netbook und es geht eigentlich ganz gut, hier mal wie ich die Tasten belegt habe:

Windows -> oeffne das Alle-Fenster-Zeige-Dingen

Windows+M -> maximiert das aktuelle Fenster (ich habe immer alle Anwendungen maximiert und switche dann lieber zwischen Workspaces and Fenster)

Windows+UP -> gehe zum oberen Workspace

Windows+DOWN -> gehe zum unteren Workspace

Windows+[1-4] -> wechsel zum angegeben Workspace

Windows+Shift+[1-4] -> schiebe das aktuelle Fenster auf den angegebenen Workspace

Windows+Shift+C -> schliesse das Fenster

Windows+R -> oeffne den 'Run...' Dialog

Windows+Enter -> starte eine Instanz von Terminal (OK, hier habe ich noch nicht versucht, mehrere Instanzen zu starten, ich habe dann Tabs und wechsel mit Alt+[1-4], Workspace 1 hat eigentlich immer ein maximiertes Terminal)

Mit den Extensions kann man z.B. einen System-Monitor installieren und etliche andere kosmetische Dinge anpassen...

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ja, mit den Extensions kann man es wirklich benutzbar machen. Und das man sich die Klapperatur selber konfigurieren kann, das ist schon knackig. Muss ich mir auch noch richtig reinziehen,

----------

## rc

Mal ein ganz dumme Frage:

Welchen Vorteil bringt einem Gnome3 + Keyboard Shortcuts gegnüber einem z.B. Fluxbox?

Da kann ich mir auch die Shortcuts konfigurieren, wie ich lustig bin und auch das von disi erwähnte machen.

Hintergrund ist, dass ich in der letzten Zeit fleissig zwischen den verschiedensten Varianten aus Gnome 3, Xfce, *box usw. hin und her gewechselt habe nur, um festzustellen, wie schön Panama ehm Fuxbox doch ist, von dem aus ich gestartet war.

----------

## disi

 *rc wrote:*   

> Mal ein ganz dumme Frage:
> 
> Welchen Vorteil bringt einem Gnome3 + Keyboard Shortcuts gegnüber einem z.B. Fluxbox?
> 
> Da kann ich mir auch die Shortcuts konfigurieren, wie ich lustig bin und auch das von disi erwähnte machen.
> ...

 

Also die Keyboard Shortcuts, die ich verwende, sind eigentlich so 1:1 von Awesome uebernommen (hatte ich lange benutzt). Mit meinem 'Workflow', also eine Anwendung pro Workspace, laesst es sich angenehm navigieren und Workspaces werden dynamisch entfernt bzw. hinzugefuegt. Ich bin wirklich kein grosser 'Klicker', was mich z.B. noch stoert oder 'besonders' ist:

* wenn du auf einen Workspace wechselst um eine andere Anwendung zu benutzen, kommt diese nicht automatisch in Fokus, man muss erst mit der Maus darauf klicken. Vielleicht gibt es ja eine Einstellung wie Autofokus oder so?!?

* auf einem externen Monitor hat man keine Workspaces (in Awesome erstellt er pro Monitor per default 8 davon), das ist eher wie ein eigener starrer Desktop und wechselt nicht mit den Workspaces. Vorteil ist, wenn man mal etwas vergleichen moechte, kann man es auf den externen Monitor schieben und auf dem e.g. Notebook Bildschirm zwischen Workspaces wechseln.

* kein Tiling WM und die extension GTile ist nicht sooo toll, weil man da immer irgendwie noch draufklicken muss...

Es ist mehr so ein Weg hin zum MS Office Ribbon. Alles ist Standard und nichts muss von Hand gross nachkorrigiert werden. Mit den Extensions kann man eben in ~2 Minuten einen System-Monitor installieren und zwar fuer deinen Benutzer und nicht systemweit.

//edit: DIY: Get ‘focus follows mouse’ functionality in GNOME 3

//edit: Mit kribbelt es aber auch schon wieder in den Fingern, leider muss ich noch zwei Assignments fertigstellen bevor ich wieder basteln darf  :Sad: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Es ist so gekommen, wie ich es befürchtet habe. Die Extensions sind halt sehr wackelig. Eins war dann einfach weg. Eine Möglichkeit, eine Liste zu speichern und dann automatisch zu installieren habe ich auch noch nicht gefunden. Darf man sich jedes mal durch 16 Seiten kämpfen. Einige funktionieren gar nicht, andere nur mit bestimmten Versionen von Gnome. Wie das mit den Updates funktioniert habe ich jetzt rausbekommen.

Dazu kommt ja die Besonderheit von Gentoo, dass ein Update von Gnome immer sehr lange dauert und nicht in einem Rutsch erfolgt. Zur Zeit habe ich ein Mischmasch aus 3.2 und 3.4 drauf. Welche Version sieht die Seite, wo ja nur die zu meinem System passenden Extensions angezeigt werden sollen? Auf alle Fälle gab es für die entscheidende Extension, die das Ganze für mich erst bedienbar gemacht hat, ein Update mit dem Kommentar, die Version würde mit 3.4 nicht richtig funktionieren. Dafür geht sie bei mir seit dem nicht mehr.

Hoffentlich stabilisiert sich das, so wird das nicht.

----------

## boospy

Hallo Leute

Ich nutze jetzt seit ca. 5 - 6 Wochen Gnome3. Natürlich auch ein Mischmasch zwischen 3.2 und 3.4. Extensions sind wackelig, siehe: http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/20709/unter-gnome3-ruckelt-jedes-video-ca-alle-15-sekunden.html Bin aber im großen und ganzen fürs erste mal zufrieden. Natürlich gibt es dort und da noch paar Probleme. Ich mach mich da jetzt aber auch nicht ran um die zu lösen. Da wart ich mal bis es in den Stabletree kommt, und was dann noch nicht geht muss eben gefixt werden. Mit pulseaudio hab ich keine Probleme, ich nutzte es nicht. Ist ja auch Schwachsinn wenn man ne Karte hat die Hardwaremixing unterstützt. Für die neuen doofen Intelchips auf z.B. Notebooks sicherlich nicht schlecht. 

Mein Werdegang war von KDE3.5 auf Gnome2 dann auf Fluxbox weiter auf KDE4 und jetzt zu Gnome3  :Smile: 

War mit KDE4 von der Funktionalität und den Features um ein vielfaches mehr zufrieden als mit Gnome. Gnome ist ganz schön kastriert. Allein Metacity kann gegenüber Kwin ganix. Musste aber gezwungener Maßen wechseln. KDE wurde einfach schon zu unstabil und zu fett. Vermutlich sehr viel Altlasten im Code. Insbesondere der Part wo KDE auf das Dateisystem zugreift. Da ich immer am Desktop einloggt bleibe und meine Kiste nie rebootet wird, war es unbrauchbar. Musste mich alle paar Tage, oder auch manchmal mehrmals am Tag ausloggen, wegen superlangen Timeouts beim Zugriff auf das Filesystem.  Hab schon alles augeschlossen (NFS, Samba, LDAP, Avahi.... usw.) und nachdem der Hauptentwickler für diese Schnittstelle das KDEteam verlassen hat, eben genau weil alles so unstabil geworden ist, hab ich jetzt auch mal nen Schlussstrich gezogen. 

Gnome3 wird schon. Immerhin läuft es auf anderen Distris supi. Gentoo braucht halt ein wenig Zeit. Und die soll es auch gerne haben. Gut Ding braucht halt weile...

lg

boospy

----------

## Klaus Meier

Bei mir läuft es genau andersrum...

Gnome und Gentoo ist als Kombination einfach grausig. 3.4 ist vor 4 Monaten erschienen und es hat es nicht mal ins Testing geschafft. Ohne Extensions einfach unbedienbarer Müll. Wenn man Gnome normal als Testing installiert ein chaotischer Mischmasch aus 3.2 und 3.4. Wenn man es unmaskiert, dann bekommt man wohl etwas, was man halbwegs als 3.4 bezeichnen kann. Aber in dem Tempo, wie das vorwärts geht, wird wohl erst 3.6 erscheinen, bevor es 3.4 bis ins Testing schafft.

So, und jetzt das Problem mit den Extensions: Sie funktionieren immer nur mit einer Version von Gnome. Müssen für die nächste wieder angepasst werden. Und da ist es dann absolut super, wenn da so ein Kuddelmuddel vorliegt wie Gnome und Gentoo. Deshalb habe ich auch 3.4 unmaskiert, damit es halbwegs einheitlich wird. Vorher hatte ich auch den von dir erwähnten Effekt, dass es nicht so richtig rund lief. Und einige Extensions, die ich gut fand, wurden nicht auf 3.4 portiert. Die Konfigurierbarkeit von Gnome3 ist so unterirdisch, dass ohne Extensions da einfach gar nichts geht. Und niemand garantiert mir, dass die in einem Jahr noch nutzbar sind. Ist jetzt nicht unbedingt die Basis, die Vertrauen in eine angenehme Zukunft schafft.

Jetzt habe ich mir letztes Wochenende mal wieder KDE angetan und bin bislang sehr zufrieden. Es hat ja bei der 4.8 in Kombination mit dbus einige Hänger gegeben. Deshalb habe ich mich gleich an der 4.8.97 versucht. Läuft bislang sehr rund. Auch die Plasmoids, die vorher wegen dbus geklemmt haben, machen keinen Ärger mehr. Es läuft bei mir deutlich schneller als Gnome3 und es funktioniert tatsächlich so, wie ich mir einen Desktop vorstelle. Ok, da gehört ja auch nicht viel dazu, da man ja sonst überall daran arbeitet, bestehende Desktopsysteme unbrauchbar zu machen aus irgend einem Netbook, Tablett oder sonst was Wahn. 

Da ich erst mal Firefox und Thunderbird weiternutze, war ich von vielen Dingen sehr positiv überrascht, die früher nicht gingen. Klicke ich im Thunderbird auf einen Link, dann startet automatisch Firefox mit dieser Datei. Oder eine Torrentdatei im Firefox öffnet automatisch Ktorrent. Das ging vor einiger Zeit noch nicht, jedenfalls nicht ohne manuelles Nachbessern.

Größere Probleme hatte ich bislang noch nicht. Außer das beim ersten Start einige Sachen, besonders in den Systemeinstellungen eingefroren sind. Ok, beim ersten Mal dauert da immer alles etwas länger. Aber das habe ich dann mit einem emerge -e world in den Griff bekommen. In 2 Wochen soll dann ja 4.9 erscheinen, ich denke, das wird dann noch runder laufen.

----------

## disi

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Bei mir läuft es genau andersrum...
> 
> Gnome und Gentoo ist als Kombination einfach grausig. 3.4 ist vor 4 Monaten erschienen und es hat es nicht mal ins Testing geschafft. Ohne Extensions einfach unbedienbarer Müll. Wenn man Gnome normal als Testing installiert ein chaotischer Mischmasch aus 3.2 und 3.4. Wenn man es unmaskiert, dann bekommt man wohl etwas, was man halbwegs als 3.4 bezeichnen kann. Aber in dem Tempo, wie das vorwärts geht, wird wohl erst 3.6 erscheinen, bevor es 3.4 bis ins Testing schafft.
> 
> 

 

Das ist sehr subjektiv und 3/4 deines Beitrages ist zum Thema KDE   :Razz: 

Ich koennte theoretisch auch ohne Extensions, wenn du hier guckst habe ich eigentlich nur kosmetische Dinge installiert:

klick mir

Ausser 'media indikator', wo man direkt Totem oder Rhythmbox vom Volume-Icon aus steuern kann oder eben auch 'Advanced Volume Mixer', wo man die Lautstaerke fuer jede Applikation direkt regeln ohne extra Fenster oder Popup etc.

Jo, die Geschwindigkeit ist schluemm und ich verstehe auch nicht warum die ganzen 3.4 Pakete hard masked sind. Im Bug Tracker sagen sie Ende Maerz (2012), zum offiziellen Release, soll gnome-3.4 in den unstable tree gelangen.

Ich mache Overlays dafuer verantwortlich. Der offizielle Tree veraltet und keinen kuemmert es denn man kann ja XY-Overlay benutzen. Das ist aber ein generelles Problem, man bedenke wie lange makemkv im offiziellen Tree einfach kaputt war (~6 Monate oder so) aber eben im multimedia (glaub) Overlay mit jeder Version aktualisiert wurde.

Nun vermute ich, jeder der Gnome 3 benutzt, hat auch das Gnome Overlay und das finde ich einfach falsch... Testing ist eben nicht Gnome-Overlay sondern unstable keyword im offiziellen Portage Tree.

----------

## forrestfunk81

Ich benutze Gnome3 aus testing, ohne Overlays. Auf allen meinen Gentoo Rechnern wo es installiert ist, läuft es stabil (inkl Extensions). 

Was mich mittlerweile nervt ist, dass es für viele Kleinigkeiten keine einfache Gui-Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten gibt bzw nicht in Standard Gnome integriert sind. So z.B. die Icons von ner Anwendung ändern. Das geht zwar über die .dekstop Datei aber das ist für mich nervig, für Freunde denen ich andere Distributionen mit Gnome 3 installiert habe unmöglich. Oder sowas wie Netzlaufwerke (ssh, webdav) dauerhaft einbinden hab ich in der Gui nicht gefunden, aber auch nicht weiter bei Google etc gesucht. Intuitiv ist sowas jedenfalls nicht.

Bis auf fehlende Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten find ich das Bedienkonzept nach ca einem halben Jahr testen immer noch gut.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Ja Gnome3 ist schon eine gelungene Sache. Ich stelle mir nur immer wieder die Frage welche

Benutzer die mit dem Desktop erreichen wollen? Ipad User Net/Notebook User oder aber eine

Software für Handys? Vor ca. 1 Jahr habe ich mal irgend wo gelesen das jemand aus der Redhat

Führung meinte die Zukunft des Desktop liegt in der Cloud, wenn man sich nun die Entwicklung

von Gnome3 anschaut und auch noch mal schaut wer was zu Gnome3 beiträgt könnte man meine das

Redhat sich mit Gnome3 eine Oberfläche für Mobile Geräte entwickeln will/hat mit viel Anbindung

zu Cloud Diensten. Aber damit werden oder sind Sie schon auf die Nase gefallen. Ersteinmal

bringen diese Geräte schon meist eine Oberfläche mit bzw. es lässt sich keine andere 

Installieren.

Und das dort wo mit Software Geld verdient bzw. für sie Geld ausgegeben wird, wird man seine

Daten sicherlich nicht der Cloud anvertrauen, was bei den ganzen Sicherheitslücken auch grob 

fahrlässig wäre/ist und ganzen Unternehme ruinieren kann. Wobei ich mir auch noch vorstelle

kann das das Gerichte genauso sehen wenn Unternehme Ihre ganzen sensibel Daten ohne z.B.

Einblick wie Abgesichert oder wer Physikalischen Zugang hat in die Cloud schieben.

Des weiteren was ist mit PC Benutzern? Was mit Leuten die am PC sitzen mit mehr als einem 

Monitor oder mehrere Programme gleichzeitig geöffnet habe und diese auch benötigen? Diesen 

kommt sicherlich nicht nur bei Linux Heimanwender vor. In diesen Fällen ist Gnome3 unbedienbar.

Auch ist es unter Gnome3 unmöglich einen aufgeräumten Desktop zu habe wo man z.B. seine 

Programme auf bestimmten Workspace oder Monitoren wider findet. Man wird bei Gnome3 in jeder

Sitzung neu genötigt sein Fenster zu verschieben/platzieren um sie dort wider zu finden wo

man es gewohnt ist. Das Ist kein Produktives arbeite an einem Desktop PC. Meine Desktop

schaut so aus: http://tinyurl.com/cnemj34 . Alle Fenster gehen an den Orten (Workspaces,

Monitoren und Plätze) wo ich es möchte auf, das heißt ich finde alles da wider wo ich es

erwarte und nicht da wo mir die Gnome3 Typen das vorschreiben wollen und ich das zu erwarten

habe. Eine solche Bedienung ist wie nicht nur ich sie zum produktiven oder entspannten arbeiten

benötige mit Gnome3 unmöglich herzustellen.

Hinzu kommt dann noch die ergonomische Geisterfahrt. Mann möge mich gerne verbessern. Wenn

ich mich noch richtig Erinnere habe ich mal gehört das eine großteils der Menschheit "rechtslastig"

ist bzw. es wurden Ihnen vielleicht auch nur von Geburt an andressiert. Wie man dann auf

die Idee kommen kann die Maus Quer über denn Bildschirm schieben zu müssen wohl möglich auch

noch nach links oben um ein Programm zu starten ist mir ein Rätsel. Vor allen dingen wenn 

man dann noch bedenkt das man Ok Abbrechen Speicher bei den meisten Programmen unten rechts 

findet (Ganz zu schweigen von *buntu wo man der Meinung ist das es eine hervorragende Idee

ist die Mini/Maxi oder Close Knöpfe nach links zu verschiebe). Für einen Mausschubser ist

die Maus bei Gnome3 aber sehr viel unterwegs und es bringt sicherlich nichts außer eine 

Sehnenscheiden Entzündung an der Maushand. 

Wenn man über die ganzen Jahre beobachtet hat was auf einem Linux Desktop eigentlich möglich

wäre und dann sieht wie eine kleine Gruppe meint oder meinen zu müssen den Desktop neu erfinden

zu müssen, ist das eigentlich sehr bitter. Viele Sachen die über Jahren hervorragen entwickelt

wurden und funktioniert haben wurden einfach über Bord geschmissen und für was? Mittlerweile 

kann man wirklich nur noch darüber Lachen.

Und dann kommt immer mal wider das Jahr des Linux Desktops. Ha, ich lach mich Tot. Linux 

ist sicherlich bestens geeignet als Server, Multimedia Box usw. Ich benutze seit ca. 10 Jahre

ausschließlich Linux auf meinem Desktop. Würde ich heute jemanden Linux für seine PC empfehlen

wenn er einfach nur Produktiv arbeiten möchte oder Surfen? Sicherlich nicht. Die beiden

"großen" Desktops (Gnome KDE) unter Linux die es mit Windows hätten "aufnehme" konnten bzw. 

zeitweise auch schon besser waren sind unbedienbar oder total instabil. Die andern sind meist

zu minimal. Heute brauch man wesentlich mehr Bastel oder Spieltrieb und Erfahrung als noch 

vor 2 oder 3 Jahren um einen vernünftigen Linux Desktop einzurichten.

Ich bin ja mal gespannt was das gibt wenn Städte wie München die jetzt auch Linux setzen 

gezwungen sind aufgrund von Bugs oder Hardware-Neuanschaffungen ihre Desktops abzudaten.

Da werden die Wiener wohl die weisere Entscheidung getroffen habe, und das ist sicherlich

nicht MS schuld. 

Die Leute die Gnome3 oder KDE4 einsetzen und damit auch zufrieden sind brauchen sich

jetzt von meinem Post auch nicht "bevormundet" oder "Angepisst" fühlen, schön das andere

damit zurecht komme, vielleicht bin ich auch nur zu dämlich. Alles was ich oben geschrieben

habe ist nur meine Meinung zu diesem Thread (und hatte gerade ein bisschen Langeweile und

bin auch nicht gefrustet von meinem Linux Desktop).

MfG

----------

## schmidicom

@fuchur

An einigen Stellen gebe ich dir Recht aber vieles ist auch einfach nur Gewöhnungssache.

Ich selbst war früher begeisterter KDE 3.X Nutzer und infolge dessen ziemlich gefrustet als der wechsel zu KDE 4 nötig wurde. Das trieb mich dann auch dazu eine Weile GNOME einzusetzen was aber nicht wirklich zufriedenstellend war schon bevor der neue GNOME 3 herauskam. Auch das Mischmasch der Versionen der einzelnen Komponenten von GNOME war mir immer suspekt aber jedem das seine.

Jetzt wo KDE 4 eigentlich ziemlich stabil läuft wenn auch nach wie vor mit kleineren aber verheizbaren Macken habe ich mich eben darauf umgewöhnt und inzwischen ist es ziemlich zufriedenstellend.

Wenn du mal eine echte Katastrophe in Sachen Desktopumgebungen erleben willst dann probier mal das neue Windows 8 auf einem Desktop-PC ohne Touchscreen aus.   :Shocked:   :Question:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Danach wirst du die Spielchen der GNOME und KDE Entwickler als harmlos einstufen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Neben Win8 ist Unity auch nicht zu verachten. Ist fast so wie Gnome3, nur noch schlimmer...

Was ich mich dabei immer frage, was geht in Menschen vor, die ein etabliertes und bewährtes Konzept total in die Tonne treten und dafür etwas in die Welt zu setzen, für das es überwiegend Kritik gibt? An vielen Stellen geht es da wohl mehr um das eigene Ego als darum, die Sache weiter zu bringen.

Oder so etwas wie Canonical, für die es nur noch Einbahnstraßen gibt. Upstart verwendet niemand außer denen. Unity ist nicht ohne weiteres portierbar usw. Dafür gibt es kaum etwas, was von denen zurück kommt. Irgendwann werden sie ihren Klump auf diese Art und Weise nicht mehr warten können. Oder wenn der Shuttleworth keine Lust mehr hat, sei Geld da reinzustecken. Wenn eine Distribution nicht nur Pakete bundelt sondern sich zu einem eigenen, inkompatiblen OS entwickelt.

Ok, es gibt nichts, mit dem man alle zufrieden stellen kann, aber der Anteil derjenigen, die mit vielen Entwicklungen unzufrieden sind, war wohl noch nie so hoch wie jetzt. Nach diesen ganzen TrümmerUIs habe ich manchmal gedacht, Win7 ist eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht. Na gut, dieser Wahn ging dann schnell wieder vorbei...

----------

## disi

Hehe fuchur, wo ist das denn ein produktiver Desktop? Auf den ersten Blick finde ich mal garnichts, alles viel zu bunt  :Razz: 

Mich stoert es nicht wenn dieses Aktivity Dingen links oben ist, weil mein externer Monitor sowieso links vom Laptop steht. Ausserdem benutze ich die Ecke zu 99,99% nicht, sondern die 'Windows'-Taste.

Ich mag lieber 6 workspaces mit einer Applikation pro workspace als 2 workspaces wo der Musik-Player neben der Konsole ist, was gibt es da zu vergleichen? Wenn ich etwas vergleichen will schiebe ich es auf den externen Monitor (bei mir ist in der Regel alles maximiert, weil ich es hasse Fenster auf dem Desktop hin- und herschieben zu muessen) und wechsel auf den Workspace wo die andere Applikation ist (das dauert dann so 1-2 Sekunden) weil man den externen Monitor als eine Art starre Ablage fuer Applikationen benutzen kann waehrend man auf dem Main Monitor swischen Workspaces wechselt.

Desktop Icons und sowas habe ich noch nie benutzt. Was braucht man denn? Ein Terminal, einen Browser, einen Text-Editor, einen Chat-Client, vielleicht ein Multimedia-Programm...

----------

## forrestfunk81

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hinzu kommt dann noch die ergonomische Geisterfahrt. Mann möge mich gerne verbessern. Wenn ich mich noch richtig Erinnere habe ich mal gehört das eine großteils der Menschheit "rechtslastig" ist bzw. es wurden Ihnen vielleicht auch nur von Geburt an andressiert. Wie man dann auf die Idee kommen kann die Maus Quer über denn Bildschirm schieben zu müssen wohl möglich auch noch nach links oben um ein Programm zu starten ist mir ein Rätsel. Vor allen dingen wenn  man dann noch bedenkt das man Ok Abbrechen Speicher bei den meisten Programmen unten rechts  findet. Für einen Mausschubser ist die Maus bei Gnome3 aber sehr viel unterwegs und es bringt sicherlich nichts außer eine Sehnenscheiden Entzündung an der Maushand. 

 

Bei deinem Desktop (wie auch bei allen Windows < 8 Desktops) musst du die Maus halt nach links unten schubsen, statt nach links oben. Das ist kein großer Unterschied. Mit Tastatur-Shortcuts zu arbeiten war schon immer effektiver.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Also ich habe gnome 3 ja mittlerweile auch auf den Arbeitspc's installiert und auf einem mehr oder weniger öffentlich zugänglichen System. Benutzt werden diese System eigentlich nur für Email, Surfen und OpenOffice.

Aber alle Nutzer sind wirklich sehr zufrieden. Probleme gab es nur in der Zeit wo die Grafikkarte ein wenig zu langsam war für den 3D-Quatsch. Doch seit der Neuerung habe ich absolut gar keine Kritik mehr vernommen. Muss aber auch dazu sagen das ich nach dem Wechsel zu Gnome 3 bei jedem User die "beliebtesten" Anwendungen links in diese Startleiste gesetzt hatte.

Ich selber habe mich bei der produktiven Arbeit wirklich sehr an Gnome gewöhnt. Auf dem Anderen Rechner habe ich auch zwei große Bildschirme und in dieser Übersicht, die sich ganz bequem mit der Windowstaste erreichen lässt. Kann man auch bei bedarf die Fenster schließen, oder mit der Maus verschieben.

Der Screenshot von dir Fuchur, empfinde ich mittlerweile als einen "Worst Case" eine Zeit lang habe ich genauso gearbeitet. Aber besonders wenn mehr als 10 oder 20 Fenster offen sind wird es unübersichtlich. Mag aber auch sein das ich mich daran gewöhnt habe durch die von Gnome3 vorgegebenen Funktionen meine Arbeitsweisen anzupassen.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Wenn du mal eine echte Katastrophe in Sachen Desktopumgebungen erleben willst dann probier mal das neue Windows 8 auf einem Desktop-PC ohne Touchscreen aus.    
> 
> Danach wirst du die Spielchen der GNOME und KDE Entwickler als harmlos einstufen.

 

Nun das sehe ich so. MS brauchte eine Oberflächen für ihr bald erscheinendes Tablett. Das wird das gleiche geben als damals Vista XP ablösen sollte. Die "kleinen"

Hardware-Buden wie Dell oder HP werden massive Umsatzproblem mit Vorinstalliertem WIN8 auf dem PC bekommen so das für WIN7 weiterer Support bei MS 

eingefordert wird.

@ Klaus Meier

Da hast du vollkommen recht. Mann kann es nicht allen recht machen. Und auf überhaupt keine Kritik einzugehen ist einfach nur dämlich. Was aus der Ecke im Bereich

Desktop kommt ist nicht zu verstehen. Wobei anfangs noch versucht worden ist (auch von Leuten die im Bereich Opensource schon einiges vorzuweisen haben) doch

auch bewährte Bedienkonzepte weiter einzubauen. Das die Kritik jetzt teilweise ausartet bis hin zum lächerlich machen der Desktop Entwickler war zu erwarten. 

Zu Win8 siehe oben.

 *disi wrote:*   

> Hehe fuchur, wo ist das denn ein produktiver Desktop? Auf den ersten Blick finde ich mal garnichts, alles viel zu bunt 
> 
> Mich stoert es nicht wenn dieses Aktivity Dingen links oben ist, weil mein externer Monitor sowieso links vom Laptop steht. Ausserdem benutze ich die Ecke zu 99,99% nicht, sondern die 'Windows'-Taste. 
> 
> ...

 

Nun ja das mit dem Bunt kann man mit relativ einfach mit anderen Icon oder Themes ändern. Ja ich möchte aber die Wahl haben. War alles schon einmal vorhanden,

ein Desktop den man hervorragend mit Tastatur bedienen kann oder einfach nur die Füsse auf den Schreibtisch zu legt und alles mit der Maus erledigt. Das eine hat das

andere nicht auszuschliessen.

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Bei deinem Desktop (wie auch bei allen Windows < 8 Desktops) musst du die Maus halt nach links unten schubsen, statt nach links oben. Das ist kein großer Unterschied. Mit Tastatur-Shortcuts zu arbeiten war schon immer effektiver.

 

Für mich eigentlich doch. Gut so kommt eines zu anderen. So lange die Buttons (Schliessen Speicher usw.) unten rechts angeordnet sind ist es von da immer ein

langer weg diagonal nach oben Links, also der längste Weg der auf den heutigen Bildschirmen möglich ist. Ich für meine Teil halte das für komplett undurchdacht.

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Ich selber habe mich bei der produktiven Arbeit wirklich sehr an Gnome gewöhnt. Auf dem Anderen Rechner habe ich auch zwei große Bildschirme und in dieser Übersicht, die sich ganz bequem mit der Windowstaste erreichen lässt. Kann man auch bei bedarf die Fenster schließen, oder mit der Maus verschieben.
> 
> Der Screenshot von dir Fuchur, empfinde ich mittlerweile als einen "Worst Case" eine Zeit lang habe ich genauso gearbeitet. Aber besonders wenn mehr als 10 oder 20 Fenster offen sind wird es unübersichtlich. Mag aber auch sein das ich mich daran gewöhnt habe durch die von Gnome3 vorgegebenen Funktionen meine Arbeitsweisen anzupassen.

 

Wie oben beschrieben möchte ich meinem Desktop sowohl mit der Maus und auch der Tastatur bedienen können. Das ein sollte das andere nicht ausschliessen.

Unnötige Klicks bzw. "Mausgeschiebe/Tastatur eingaben" sollten bei einem durchdachten Desktop zu vermeiden sein.  Und ob du anhand meines Screenshot erkennen

kannst das das ein "Worst Case" ist glaube ich nicht. Eigentlich zeigt der nur das ich meinen Desktop von unten von der Panele bedienen kann und auch alle Fenster

"Tabpieren" kann.

Ich habe auch öfters sehr viele Fenster offen und ich weiss immer wo ich was finden ich kann und mit einem Tastendruck oder Mausklick dahin wechseln. Auch

ist der Mauszeiger automatisches immer dort wo ich ihn benötige. Ich besitze die Freiheit mit Viewports zu arbeiten wenn ich z.B. mit vielen Fenstern und 

Werkzeugkästen bei Gimp arbeite. Das heisst eine feste Desktop gössen von z.B 1920x1080 habe ich bei Viewports nicht mein Desktop kann in jede Richtung

dynamisch unbegrenzt wachsen, sprich ich kann meinen Desktop unbegrenzt in jede Richtung stückweise Scrollen. Eine besser Lösung habe ich bei derartigen arbeiten

nicht gefunden.

Was ich im ganzen eigentlich sagen wollte ist, nichts was Ich im Bereich Desktop benutze ist in irgend einer Form neu, es wurden einfach nur in den Aktuellen Desktops

entfernt und das halte ich für komplett falsch.

MfG

----------

## musv

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> Was ich im ganzen eigentlich sagen wollte ist, nichts was Ich im Bereich Desktop benutze ist in irgend einer Form neu, es wurden einfach nur in den Aktuellen Desktops entfernt und das halte ich für komplett falsch.

 

Stellt man die Viewports nicht in der xorg.conf ein? Kann mich dunkel daran erinnern, als ich mal auf dem Notebook mit einem 2. Monitor gearbeitet hatte, den ich per xrandr aktiviert hatte.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *fuchur wrote:*   Was ich im ganzen eigentlich sagen wollte ist, nichts was Ich im Bereich Desktop benutze ist in irgend einer Form neu, es wurden einfach nur in den Aktuellen Desktops entfernt und das halte ich für komplett falsch. 
> 
> Stellt man die Viewports nicht in der xorg.conf ein? Kann mich dunkel daran erinnern, als ich mal auf dem Notebook mit einem 2. Monitor gearbeitet hatte, den ich per xrandr aktiviert hatte.

 

Weiss jetzt ob man das auch in der xorg.conf einstellen kann. Bei sawfish-1.9 einfach Arbeitsflächen -> Sichtfeld -> Stop, wrap-around ... auf dynamisch stellen.

Dann noch "Aktionen für Bildschirmrand" -> "Kanten zum Ausführen ..." aktivieren und flip-veiwport auswählen.

MfG

----------

## toralf

 *Quote:*   

>  Titel: Nutzt jemand glücklich Gnome3?

 k.A. aber der Titel hat mich zum Schmunzeln gebracht

----------

## Klaus Meier

Oh mein Gott. Ich habe gerade folgendes gelesen.

http://derstandard.at/1342947732082/GNOME-40--GNOME-OS-im-Maerz-2014

Ich möchte nur einen Kommentar zitieren: Jetzt sind die komplett verrückt.

Also ab in die Tonne, nächstes Jahr wäre es sowieso so weit.

----------

## schmidicom

GNOME will also seine eigene Distribution auf die Beine stellen...

Na wenn das mal nicht nach hinten losgeht.

----------

## bell

 *Quote:*   

> Zwar gebe es durchaus Bestrebungen GNOME wieder in dieser Richtung zu bewegen, etwa für die Touch-Nutzung zu optimieren, bisher beschränken sich diese Initiativen aber vor allem auf Design-Arbeiten oder einzelne Entwickler, die Community als Ganzes scheint hingegen noch immer stark dem klassischen Desktop verhaftet zu sein. 

 Was die Community will oder braucht ist denen egal. Und dann wundern die sich dass sie leute verlieren   :Rolling Eyes: 

//edit: Einige Entwickler sind sicherlich auch zu Mate gegangen.

----------

## ChrisJumper

fuchur

Ja ich habe wohl voreilig mit einem "Worst Case" Begriff gefeuert. Wahrscheinlich hast du dir diese Zusammenstellung schon genau so ausgesucht. Wenn ich einen solchen Desktop hätte wäre der wohl eher per Zufall so voll.

Der Nutzer kümmert sich eh um sich selbst und gezwungen Gnome 3 zu Nutzen wird auch niemand. Für die älteren gibt es noch den Fallback-Modus und auch ähnliche Alternativen wie XFCE usw.

Hier davon zu Sprechen das die Gnome-Entwickler sich nicht um ihre älteren Fans kümmern finde ich nicht so schlimm. Etwas neues zu erschaffen fordert nun mal das man irgendwo neu anfängt und es ist ja auch nicht so das hier eine Möglichkeit eines Forks ausgeschlossen wäre.

Open Source ist ja nicht unbedingt etwas bei dem der Kunde ein Anspruch darauf hat wie das Produkt aussehen soll. Wer sich beschwert kann ja gerne selber Hand anlegen.

Oh my God! Ein Gnome-OS mag ich allerdings auch nicht. Ja dann wird wohl wieder gewechselt.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Und es geht munter weiter:

http://derstandard.at/1342947866275/GNOME-OS-Lasst-uns-ein-gutes-Betriebssystem-entwickeln-nicht-fuenfzehn

Da haben sich mir doch sämtliche Nackenhaare aufgestellt. Gut, zur Zeit driftet (vor allem dank Ubuntu und Gnome3) sehr viel auseinander und es ist wirklich zu sehr zersplittert, aber die Alternative? Ich will nicht so einen Klump wie Windows, wo ich alles am Stück vorgesetzt bekomme. Und dann so Kacheln aufgenötigt bekomme oder Unity. Vielleicht mal etwas auf die Anwender hören, als immer mit dem Kopf durch die Wand. Dann hätten wir auch keine 15 Systeme.

Und dann ein weiterer Beitrag dazu, der mir aus der Seele spricht:

http://derstandard.at/1342947938384/GNOME-Ein-Linux-Desktop-am-Abgrund

Wir haben keine Leute und wissen nicht, was wir wollen. Also machen wir ständig etwas anderes, aber auf keinem Fall etwas, was die Anwender wollen.

Dann hat sich das mit Gnome3 wohl erledigt. Anfangs hatte man ja noch gesagt, ok, bei Gnome2 fing das auch mal so an und ist dann erst später so gut geworden. Nehmen die irgendwelche Drogen oder was reitet die? Wenn man da jetzt noch die Diskussion um systemd mit dazu nimmt, das kommt ja aus dem gleichen Haus, na dann Prost Mahlzeit.

----------

## bell

In allen diesen Texten geht es um "Ziele", "Visionen", "Projektrichtung" etc. Dabei sind es Begriffe aus der Kommerziellen Welt. Das Erfolgreichste Open-Source Projekt: der Linux-Kernel, hat sowas nicht! Ein Open-Source Projekt definiert sich dadurch, dass jeder das entwickelt was er persönlich braucht und stellt es dann den anderen zur Verfügung. In Summe entsteht dann was einzigartiges was vorher von keinem so erwartet wurde.

Ein Ziel vorzugeben bedeutet die Entwickler einzuschränken oder sogar zu zwingen etwas zu schreiben was die ggf. gar nicht brauchen. Dadurch geht die Motivation runter. Also weg mit den Zielen!, weg mit den Visionen! Dann hat Gnome vielleicht wieder eine Zukunft.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *bell wrote:*   

> In allen diesen Texten geht es um "Ziele", "Visionen", "Projektrichtung" etc. Dabei sind es Begriffe aus der Kommerziellen Welt. Das Erfolgreichste Open-Source Projekt: der Linux-Kernel, hat sowas nicht! Ein Open-Source Projekt definiert sich dadurch, dass jeder das entwickelt was er persönlich braucht und stellt es dann den anderen zur Verfügung. In Summe entsteht dann was einzigartiges was vorher von keinem so erwartet wurde.
> 
> Ein Ziel vorzugeben bedeutet die Entwickler einzuschränken oder sogar zu zwingen etwas zu schreiben was die ggf. gar nicht brauchen. Dadurch geht die Motivation runter. Also weg mit den Zielen!, weg mit den Visionen! Dann hat Gnome vielleicht wieder eine Zukunft.

 

Das kann ich so unterschreibe. Wobei bei Gnome sich in dieser hinsicht eine Diktatur durchgesetzt hat, habe auf jeden Fall so das Gefühl.

Weiss auch nicht ob sich die Führungsstrukturen bei Redhat verändert habe aber so seit drei/vier Jahren schaut es für mich so aus als

das Redhat bei Linux bzw. an den Opensource Projekten an denen sie mitarbeite viel mehr Schaden als nützen, und alles diktieren wollen 

oder es schon machen. Das war früher mal ganz anders. Das es bei Gnome jetzt an Entwicklern fehlt eigentlich logisch, erst einmal

sind durch Gnome3 bis jetzt drei neu Desktops entstanden (cinnamon mate, und das *buntu ding) und diese werden sicherlich auch von

Leuten entwickelt bzw. ins leben gerufen wurden die sicherlich vorher einiges zu Gnome2 beigetragen habe.

MfG

----------

## disi

Das rumkopieren von Gnome finde ich auch etwas albern im Moment...

z.B. Mate: 

Caja = Nautilus

Pluma = GEdit

Eye of Mate = lol

Mate Terminal = -.-

Cinnamon:

Applets = Extensions

Extensions = Extensions?

Vermutlich gibt es auch das Eye of Cinnamon etc.

Im Internet scheinen sich alle auf GNOME eingeschossen zu haben, besonders KDE Benutzer   :Laughing:   In fast jeden Forum driftet die Diskussion irgendwann zu KDE, weil es noch default das herkoemmliche Start-Menus benutzt, was bei KDE sogar optional ist, man kann ja auch diese Plasma Themes nehmen ohne Start-Menu (das wissen viele KDE Benutzer vermutlich nicht einmal).

Wenn ich nun KDE installieren wuerde, dann wuerde ich vermutlich versuchen es GNOME3 anzupassen, so wie ich GNOME3 an Awesome angepasst habe, was die Tastatur betrifft.

----------

## Beelzebub_

Kennt ihr schon den neusten gnome-shit? o.O

http://blogs.gnome.org/hughsie/2012/06/04/offline-os-updates-looking-forward-to-gnome-3-6/

Warum zur Hölle sollte man offline updaten. Das ist doch ein großes Manko von Windows. Ich hatte noch nie Probleme beim updaten im Laufendem betrieb. Ich hoffe das wird sich nie durchsetzen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Irgendwie sieht es so aus, als ob 90% der Neuheiten im Umfeld von Linux keine Zustimmung finden. Soll man denn jetzt alles forken? Überall bei Null anfangen? Irgendwie drehen die zur Zeit doch alle durch. Also jetzt alsnächstes den Rechner dreimal am Tag neu starten, so wie man es von Windows kennt. Na super.

Die Tatsache, dass man sich das bestehende Klientel vergrault bedeutet nicht, dass man woanders welches dazu bekommt.

----------

## disi

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Irgendwie sieht es so aus, als ob 90% der Neuheiten im Umfeld von Linux keine Zustimmung finden. Soll man denn jetzt alles forken? Überall bei Null anfangen? Irgendwie drehen die zur Zeit doch alle durch. Also jetzt alsnächstes den Rechner dreimal am Tag neu starten, so wie man es von Windows kennt. Na super.
> 
> Die Tatsache, dass man sich das bestehende Klientel vergrault bedeutet nicht, dass man woanders welches dazu bekommt.

 

Der Grosse Unterschied zwischen KDE und GNOME3:

KDE hat den Fallback-Mode als Standard

GNOME3 hat den GL-Mode als Standard

----------

## bell

Irgend wie werde ich den Eindruck nicht los, dass die Gnome-Führung (Red-Hat?) einen zweiten Android schaffen will, da Google damit ja so erfolgreich ist. Also schön mit Gnome-Apps-Store etc. Irgend wie deuten alle Vorhaben in diese Richtung.

Aber: Google ist erfolgreich weil die eine neue Idee in einem neuen Projekt realisiert haben und nicht ein seiner Zeit gutes Projekt für eigene Zwecke in Stücke zerrissen und damit hingerichtet haben.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *bell wrote:*   

> Irgend wie werde ich den Eindruck nicht los, dass die Gnome-Führung (Red-Hat?) einen zweiten Android schaffen will, da Google damit ja so erfolgreich ist. Also schön mit Gnome-Apps-Store etc. Irgend wie deuten alle Vorhaben in diese Richtung.
> 
> Aber: Google ist erfolgreich weil die eine neue Idee in einem neuen Projekt realisiert haben und nicht ein seiner Zeit gutes Projekt für eigene Zwecke in Stücke zerrissen und damit hingerichtet haben.

 Hört, hört!

Ich finde es irgendwie schade, dass so gerne "auf den Zug" aufgesprungen wird. Dabei vergisst man schnell, dass a) die erfolgreichen Start-Ups erfolgreich waren, weil sie eine Idee als Erste hatten, und b) zu jedem erfolgreichen Start-Up 999 nicht erfolgreiche und 10.000 Untergegangene gehören...

----------

## mv

Aus kommerzieller Sicht ergibt das Vorgehen leider einen Sinn.

Es ist zu befürchten, dass die Desktops in ihrer jetzigen Form aussterben: Ziel der Industrie (das sie dank Machtmöglichkeit durchsetzen wird - Apple hat es ja bei I* schon vorgemacht) ist es ja offensichtlich, dass nur noch wenige "zertifizierte" Systeme auf Desktops/Handys/whatever laufen; ernsthaftes Programmieren ist verpönt und soll technisch anscheinend mit allen Mitteln unterbunden werden: Die Programme sollen alle erzwungenermaßen aus der Cloud o.ä. entgeltlich oder gegen Werbung benutzt werden.

In diesem entmündigten Umfeld ergibt auch *kit und systemd einen Sinn: Da für eigene Daten und Surfen auch keine getrennten Accounts gewünscht werden (wie das unbedarfte Benutzer wohl leider schon lange handhaben und wie es auch von KDE und Gnome immer mehr erzwungen werden soll), spielt die Bedeutung des Root-Accounts als Sicherheitskonzept keine Rolle mehr: Dem Benutzer, dessen Account gehackt wird, kann es egal sein, weil er ohnehin dann alle seine Daten verliert/preisgibt und/oder seine Maschine ohnehin als Spam-Schleuder oder Kinderporno-Videothek benutzt wird. Dazu reichen dann nämlich Benutzer-Rechte vollkommen aus.

Root-Rechte braucht nur noch die Firma, die das System de facto betreibt (auf keinen Fall ist das mehr der Benutzer selbst), und in diesem Zusammenhang erscheint auch das Placebo-"Rechte"-Konzept von *kit ausreichend, da ja die Firma nur in der Lage sein muss, das System ohne Rücksicht auf Benutzerdaten in einen definierten Zustand zurückzuversetzen. Der Benutzer soll bloss nicht Probleme wegen eigenes Sicherheitskonzepts bekommt - denn natürlich bringt jedes solche Konzept Einschränkungen für den Benutzer mit sich, und das ist kommerziell schädlich.

Undurchdacht ist nur, woher irgendwann einmal kompetente Programmierer kommen sollen, aber derzeit herrscht an solchen Leuten ja noch kein Mangel.

Unklar bleibt derzeit auch noch, weshalb Server, die ja bislang eine Hauptzielgruppe von Redhat waren, und die auch Firmen nach wie vor benötigen, ebenfalls zu reinen Spielzeug-Surfcomputern umfunktionalisiert werden sollen.

----------

## schmidicom

 *mv wrote:*   

> Aus kommerzieller Sicht ergibt das Vorgehen leider einen Sinn.
> 
> Es ist zu befürchten, dass die Desktops in ihrer jetzigen Form aussterben: Ziel der Industrie (das sie dank Machtmöglichkeit durchsetzen wird - Apple hat es ja bei I* schon vorgemacht) ist es ja offensichtlich, dass nur noch wenige "zertifizierte" Systeme auf Desktops/Handys/whatever laufen; ernsthaftes Programmieren ist verpönt und soll technisch anscheinend mit allen Mitteln unterbunden werden: Die Programme sollen alle erzwungenermaßen aus der Cloud o.ä. entgeltlich oder gegen Werbung benutzt werden.

 

Ist das nicht etwas übertrieben? Ich glaube nicht das eine verkommerzialisierung der jetzigen freien Desktopumgebungen so einfach ist.

Oracle hat ja mehr oder weniger das selbe auch mit OpenOffice versucht und was ist draus geworden, fast alle Mitarbeiter sind abgehauen und der klägliche Rest der zurückblieb konnte einpacken.

----------

## mv

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Ist das nicht etwas übertrieben? Ich glaube nicht das eine verkommerzialisierung der jetzigen freien Desktopumgebungen so einfach ist.

 

Wenn Du auf den neuen Rechnern kein freies Linux mehr installieren kannst, ist es vollkommen egal, was die Desktopumgebungen derzeit machen. Die Bestrebungen dazu sind im vollen Gange (Stichwort: DRM "secure" boot - eines der großen neuen Euphämismen für firmenseitige Kontrolle).

 *Quote:*   

> Oracle hat ja mehr oder weniger das selbe auch mit OpenOffice versucht und was ist draus geworden, fast alle Mitarbeiter sind abgehauen und der klägliche Rest der zurückblieb konnte einpacken.

 

Man kann hoffen, dass die Sache schiefgeht, aber das erfordert, dass die Kunden systematisch keine Rechner kaufen, auf denen sich keine freien Betriebssysteme installieren lassen. Bei dem Prozentteil freier Betriebssysteme auf dem tatsächlichen Markt sieht die Sache leider schlecht aus: Apple und Android haben bewiesen, dass die Kunden nicht laut gegen ihre Gängelung protestieren (oder das Produkt zumindest boykottieren), sondern stillschweigend kaufen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

So langsam lichten sich die Nebel. Was das mit Red Hat / Gnome / Poettering so werden soll. Ein Win8 für Arme. Schon die Sache mit dem Secure Boot konnte ich nicht verstehen, dass Red Hat da aufgesprungen ist. Jetzt verstehe ich es. Sie sehen es nicht als Dienst am Kunden sondern sie wollen es selber vernageln wie Android. Sollen sie doch das nächste vernagelte HandyOS auf den Markt bringen. Sie werden damit fast so erfolgreich werden wie MS mit WM7. Da werden MozillaOS und die ehemaligen Meego Entwickler noch ein Wort mitsprechen.

Aber sie vergessen dabei eins: Sie versenken damit die bestehende Basis. Google hat mit Android etwas Neues in die Welt gesetzt. Da gab es nichts, was man verlieren konnte.

Abgesehen vom Kernel geht es doch mehrheitlich abwärts. Grub2, die ganzen Kits, Secure Boot, Gnome4 und systemd? Wollen wir das? Soll man alles forken? Oder zu BSD wechseln?

Wie schrieb heute einer auf Heise: Den Poettering hat uns Microsoft geschickt wie den Elop zu Nokia. Ich habe gestern Gnome in die Tonne getreten. Für immer.

----------

## bell

Tja, da wurde das Aldi-Prinzip am Open-Source Projekt praktiziert. 

Ein Gross-Unternehmen bietet einem Bauern ein Geschäft mit grossen Abnahme-Mengen vor, welches der Bauer nicht ausschlagen kann. Er geht drauf ein und vergrößert sein Klein-Unternehmen, um liefern zu können. Da er jedoch nur einen Großkunden hat, wird er von diesem Abhängig. Durch die hohe Investition kann es das Klein-Unternehmen nicht verkleinern. Somit kann das Gross-Unternehmen mit großen Druck Dinge bei diesem Bauern durchsetzen und zB. die Preise auf das Minimum drücken.

Das selbe ist hier passiert. Unternehmen bietet einem OS-Projekt mehrere Vollzeit-Entwickler an. Das Projekt kann es nicht ablehnen. Durch die Entwicklungen dieser Vollzeit-Kräfte wird das Projekt schließlich so groß dass es ohne diese Vollzeit-Entwickler nicht mehr wartbar ist. Ab jetzt kann das Unternehmen Druck auf das Projekt ausüben.

It's Business

Hoffentlich lernen die anderen OS-Projekte was daraus. Es ist nicht verkehrt kommerzielle Hilfe anzunehmen. Mann sollte jedoch drauf achten dass das Projekt ohne die kommerzielle Unterstützung weiter wartbar bleibt btw. dann auch wieder schrumpfen kann.

----------

## schmidicom

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *schmidicom wrote:*   Ist das nicht etwas übertrieben? Ich glaube nicht das eine verkommerzialisierung der jetzigen freien Desktopumgebungen so einfach ist. 
> 
> Wenn Du auf den neuen Rechnern kein freies Linux mehr installieren kannst, ist es vollkommen egal, was die Desktopumgebungen derzeit machen. Die Bestrebungen dazu sind im vollen Gange (Stichwort: DRM "secure" boot - eines der großen neuen Euphämismen für firmenseitige Kontrolle).

 

Zugegeben die Sache mit dem SecureBOOT macht mir auch sorgen und ich bin ebenfalls dagegen das so etwas Einzug in den freien Markt halt egal ob es dabei um den Desktop, Laptop oder sonst was geht denn es ist schon schlimm genug das dies bei Smartphones und Tablets defakto der Standard ist. Manche Hersteller erlauben einem zwar offiziell diese Sperre abzuschalten doch meist ist dies mit dem Verlust der Garantie verbunden was früher oder später sicher auch bei den grösseren der Fall sein wird wenn SecureBOOT erst einmal allgegenwärtig ist.

Dennoch geht es hier in diesem Beitrag doch eigentlich um GNOME und dieser ist (noch) eine Desktopumgebung und kein vollständiges System und irgenwie bezweifle ich ernsthaft das es das jemals werden wird.

----------

## mv

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> denn es ist schon schlimm genug das dies bei Smartphones und Tablets defakto der Standard ist.

 

Desktops in der derzeitigen Form wird es vermutlich nicht mehr allzu lange geben: Otto-Normalverbraucher genügt es, wenn er im Internet surfen kann und ein Office-ähnliches Programmpaket hat. Ein weiterentwickeltes Smartphone mit Docking-Station, guter Tablett, oder weit aufgemotzter Internet-Fernseher wird das bald für Otto-Normalverbraucher zufriedenstellend erfüllen. Dann gibt es noch die Power-Gamer, die aber auch jetzt schon mit Spielekonsolen bedient werden. Die große Mehrheit wird also bald keinen Desktop mehr kaufen: Die verbleibende Käufergruppe - ein paar Freaks und Firmen, die einen Server (firmenintern oder für den Internet-Auftritt) brauchen - ist eher an Server-ähnlichen Geräten interessiert. Die Preise können angezogen werden, und ein ev. Aufschrei, dass  SecureBoot dann nirgends abschaltbar ist, ist der Masse egal, die sich dann schon längst mit den anderen Geräten an die Bevormundung gewöhnt hat.

Ja, das ist noch nicht die ganz nahe Zukunft, aber das ist wohl die Richtung, in der die Strategen bei Redhat und Gnome planen: Deshalb wird schon jetzt der Desktopmarkt komplett ignoriert.Last edited by mv on Tue Jul 31, 2012 7:11 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## disi

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *schmidicom wrote:*   denn es ist schon schlimm genug das dies bei Smartphones und Tablets defakto der Standard ist. 
> 
> Desktops in der derzeitigen Form wird es vermutlich nicht mehr allzu lange geben: Otto-Normalverbraucher genügt es, wenn er im Internet surfen kann und ein Office-ähnliches Programmpaket hat. Ein weiterentwickeltes Smartphone mit Docking-Station, guter Tablett, oder weit aufgemotzter Internet-Fernseher wird das bald für Otto-Normalverbraucher zufriedenstellend erfüllen. Dann gibt es noch die Power-Gamer, die aber auch jetzt schon mit Spielekonsolen bedient werden. Die große Mehrheit wird also bald keinen Desktop mehr kaufen: Die verbleibende Käufergruppe - ein paar Freaks und Firmen, die einen Server (firmenintern oder für den Internet-Auftritt) brauchen - ist eher an Server-ähnlichen Geräten interessiert. Die Preise können angezogen werden, und ein ev. Aufschrei, dass  SecureBoot dann nirgends abschaltbar ist, ist der Masse egal, die sich dann schon längst mit den anderen Geräten an die Bevormundung gewöhnt hat.
> 
> Ja, das ist noch nicht die ganz nahe Zukunft, aber das ist wohl die Richtung, in der die Strategen bei Redhat und Gnome planen: Deshalb wird schon jetzt der Desktopmarkt komplett ignoriert.

 

Gerade Firmen benutzen aber auch ihr eigenen Images fuer die Rechner, die muessten dann alle signiert werden?

----------

## mv

 *Quote:*   

> Dennoch geht es hier in diesem Beitrag doch eigentlich um GNOME und dieser ist (noch) eine Desktopumgebung und kein vollständiges System

 

Die Entwicklung von *kit und systemd war von vornherein auf GNOME-OS ausgelegt. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das auf den Blogs der Entwickler oder nur in Kommentaren gelesen hatte, aber es haben die Spatzen von den Dächern gepfiffen. Die Verschmelzung von udev mit systemd ist wohl die endgültige Bestätigung, dass dies keine Gerüchte waren. Und dass die "Extensions" über Gnome statt über den distributionseigenen Paketmanager installiert werden sollen, ist das erste Zeichen, dass GNOME-OS die gesamte Paketverwaltung an sich binden will und wäre für mich alleine schon Grund, Gnome nicht mehr anzuschauen. Den bestehenden Paketmanagern wird das Leben immer schwerer gemacht werden.

----------

## mv

 *disi wrote:*   

> Gerade Firmen benutzen aber auch ihr eigenen Images fuer die Rechner, die muessten dann alle signiert werden?

 

Wenn die Administratoren kein freies Linux mehr aufspielen können, müssen sie halt Windows oder Redhat nehmen. Den CEOs ist das ziemlich egal, ob ein Administrator was von Freiheitsverlust faselt... die firmeninterne Software war im Fall eines freien Systems vermutlich ohnehin sehr portabel geschrieben.

----------

## forrestfunk81

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *schmidicom wrote:*   denn es ist schon schlimm genug das dies bei Smartphones und Tablets defakto der Standard ist. 
> 
> Desktops in der derzeitigen Form wird es vermutlich nicht mehr allzu lange geben: Otto-Normalverbraucher genügt es, wenn er im Internet surfen kann und ein Office-ähnliches Programmpaket hat. Ein weiterentwickeltes Smartphone mit Docking-Station, guter Tablett, oder weit aufgemotzter Internet-Fernseher wird das bald für Otto-Normalverbraucher zufriedenstellend erfüllen. Dann gibt es noch die Power-Gamer, die aber auch jetzt schon mit Spielekonsolen bedient werden. Die große Mehrheit wird also bald keinen Desktop mehr kaufen: Die verbleibende Käufergruppe - ein paar Freaks und Firmen, die einen Server (firmenintern oder für den Internet-Auftritt) brauchen - ist eher an Server-ähnlichen Geräten interessiert. Die Preise können angezogen werden, und ein ev. Aufschrei, dass  SecureBoot dann nirgends abschaltbar ist, ist der Masse egal, die sich dann schon längst mit den anderen Geräten an die Bevormundung gewöhnt hat.
> 
> Ja, das ist noch nicht die ganz nahe Zukunft, aber das ist wohl die Richtung, in der die Strategen bei Redhat und Gnome planen: Deshalb wird schon jetzt der Desktopmarkt komplett ignoriert.

 

Ich befürchte, dass es genau darauf rauslaufen wird. Corry Doctorow hat dazu einen interessanten Vortrag auf dem 28C3 gehalten (dt. Transkript). Es wird bestimmt noch mehr Gerätegattungen geben, die für spezielle Anwendungen gut geignet sind. Die universellen Geräte (PC) werden wohl leider rückläufig sein (sieht man ja jetzt schon an den Verkaufszahlen). Die spezialisierten Geräte (Telefon, iPad, PS3) werden immer weiter verdongelt um die Kunden an die Hersteller zu binden. Und den Normalverbraucherkunden ists auch egal, hauptsache es funktioniert einfach. Lieber die Seele an den Teufel verkaufen als nen Treiber oder ähnliches zu installieren.

Aber ich sehs nicht ganz so schwarz wie manch andere und denke, dass es immer auch eine Nische geben wird, in der Enthusiasten ihre Geräte selbst modifizieren und Software aufspielen können. Man wird vllt nicht die erste Generation der neuen Gadgets nutzen können und vllt wirds auch etwas teurer sich entsprechende Geräte zu kaufen. Mir ist momentan auch kein Android Telefon bekannt, auf dem man nicht ein alternatives OS installieren kann. Selbst HTC hat ja z.B. versprochen ihre Hürden abzubauen, habs aber nicht weiterverfolgt. Und nicht vergessen, es gibt auch Geräte die nur für Enthusiasten gebaut werden (siehe Raspberry Pi).

Zurück zu Gnome, wenn das Gnome OS kommt und Gnome standalone nicht mehr nutzbar ist, bin ich auch ganz schnell wieder bei KDE.

----------

## Jean-Paul

Wenn das Problem nur Gnome betreffen würde, wäre es kein Problem. Das muss sich ja niemand installieren.

Dass dies Andere auch erkannt haben (Pöttering) und auch entsprechend aggieren zeigt, dass die Sache von langer Hand geplant ist.

Pöttering hat mal gesagt: die einzige Shell die er auf dem Desktop akzeptiert ist die Gnome-Shell !

Was mich wirklich bei dem ganzen systemd, udev, *kit, pam, avahi-Gedöns erstaunt ist, dass niemand STOP sagt. Alle Distris scheinen dieses Zeug klaglos zu intergrieren. Mit welcher affenartigen Geschwindigkeit z.B. Arch systemd eingeführt hat, ist schon erstaunlich. 

Warum regen sich keine maßgebenden Vertreter von maßgebenden Distris und sagen, STOP ? Zählen die User überhaupt nichts, oder sind es zu wenige die das Zeug nicht wollen ? Ich habe dies bezgl. jedenfalls noch nichts gelesen. Stattdessen regt sich RMS künstlich darüber auf, dass ein Spielehersteller schneller Spiele auf Linux intergrieren will.

Die ganze Sache läuft für mich in eine völlig falsche Richtung.

Ein einheitliches System das angestrebt wird, mit einem Init-System, einem Log-System, einem Paketmanager, alle Files am gleichen Platz, ... erinnert micht sehr stark an Windows. Das kann ich aber jetzt schon haben, da muss ich nicht erst warten, bis Pöttering und Co. das System übernommen haben.

Raffiniert ist er ja, das muss man ihm lassen. Was MS vor Jahren falsch gemacht hat, indem sie versucht haben Linux von aussen zu bekämpfen, macht Pöttering anders, nämlich von innen. Er wird eines Tages dastehen und sagen: was wollt ihr denn, das ist alles freie Software. Ihr dürft den Code einsehen, ändern, usw. und ihr müsst es ja nicht installieren wenn ihr es nicht wollt. Nur ändere da mal was !!

Wenn von den Distris kein Kontra kommt, wird systemd (und alles was es bis dahin sonst noch so alles nebenher macht) als Abhängigkeit Pflicht und für den Desktop (Gnome) unabdingbar sein. Ob es da hilft KDE verwenden zu wollen, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln.

Die Distris sind aber nicht die User sondern die Devs - wer coden kann hat das sagen. Somit bleibt uns Usern nichts anderes übrig als das zu nehmen was sie uns geben, oder es eben zu lassen.

Jean-Paul

----------

## Klaus Meier

Na irgendwie sind sich doch viele einig. Jetzt muss man das irgendwie kanalisieren. Das "Frei" steht für Freiheit, nicht für kostenlos.

Edit: Habe mir gerade Xfce draufgetan. Hat schon jemand mal Mate ausprobiert?

----------

## disi

Ich nutze gluecklich Gnome3   :Razz: 

----------

## Beelzebub_

Mir gefällt Mate nicht, da es im Prinzip nur versucht das alte Gnome aktuell zu halten. Ich habe es mal vor einiger Zeit mit Linux Mint getestet. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VN0ugEjt8cE&feature=g-upl

//Edit: Ich bin auch schon von Gnome3 zu KDE/i3 geflohen, nicht weil mir Gnome3 nicht gefiele . Sondern eher wegen den Entwicklern und der Gnome Führung.

----------

## ChrisJumper

:/ 

Ich nutze auch noch glücklich gnome 3. Mir geht aktuell diese Diskussion mit dem andauernden schwarzsehen auf die Nerven. Letztlich ist doch nicht das wichtig was geplant wird oder wohin sich diese Richtung entwickelt sondern wie der Code ausschaut.

Das jenes Gnome-Team nur noch aus zwanzig Personen besteht ist wirklich schade, wenn es denn so ist. Auch das diese für Unternehmen haben die vorrangig ihre eigenen Interessen durchsetzten.

Aber ich werde erst stinkig wenn ich von den Gentoo-Gnome-Unterstützern höre das die Schnittstellen des neuen Gnome-OS so beschissen und verdrahtet sind das sie für den Desktop wie bisher keine ebuilds erstellen können.

Für Open-Source ist bei so einem Projekt die nähe zur Community wichtig und die Möglichkeit das sich die Community integrieren kann oder den Code für ihre wünsche anpasst ohne ihn vorher drei Wochen studiert zu haben. Aber wie ich hier schon geschrieben habe hat niemand das Recht von den Entwicklern eine Forderung nach dies und jenem zu Stellen wenn er/sie sich nicht selber in einer Form mit einbringt.

 *mv wrote:*   

> Und dass die "Extensions" über Gnome statt über den distributionseigenen Paketmanager installiert werden sollen, ist das erste Zeichen, dass GNOME-OS die gesamte Paketverwaltung an sich binden will und wäre für mich alleine schon Grund, Gnome nicht mehr anzuschauen. Den bestehenden Paketmanagern wird das Leben immer schwerer gemacht werden.

 

Speziell das kann ich sogar nachvollziehen. Denn ursprünglich waren dies so kleine Anwendungen die sich die Community selber geschrieben hat und die dann jeder einzelne zum Download angeboten hat. Da ist es für Drittanwender schwerer sich an die Paket-Manager-Maintainer der Distributionen zu wenden und zu fordern: Hier nehmt bitte mein tolle "Desktop-Wetter-Twitter-Uhr" mit auf.

Wer die Extensions verfolgt hat der weiß das nach Gnome 3.2.X der Support für die vorherigen Extension gebrochen wurde weil erst nachträglich verschiedene Richtlinien mit eingeflossen sind. Die zum Beispiel fordern das eine Extension Initialisiert wird, oder den Speicher beim Schließen oder bei einem Problem entsprechend wieder frei gibt. Vorher, da war die Szene noch relative jung, führte es häufiger dazu das die ganze Gnome-Shell mit abstürzt.

Natürlich ist die Gnome-Shell da auch die Achillesferse... aber jetzt zu fordern das es einen Manager gibt der diese Extensions verwaltet finde ich einfach nicht schlecht. Einfach nicht so eng betrachten und eine Konkurrenz zu den Distributionen befürchten.

Wahrscheinlich werden sie bald merken das es ein Fehler ist sich so weit aus dem Fenster zu lehnen und wieder in der übernächsten Version zu ihren Ansätzen zurückkehren.

----------

## franzf

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Aber wie ich hier schon geschrieben habe hat niemand das Recht von den Entwicklern eine Forderung nach dies und jenem zu Stellen wenn er/sie sich nicht selber in einer Form mit einbringt.

 

Jeder hat das Recht, seine Meinung frei zu äußern und Wünsche anzumelden. Wenn es dem Entwickler nicht passt, hat er ebenso das Recht, die Wünsche zurückzuweisen. Das Problem mit Gnome3 war halt nur, dass die Entwickler sich nirgends nur einen Millimeter bewegt haben (jedenfalls hat sich das so angefühlt), was u.A. zu Mate und AFAIR einem gnome3-Fork mit klassischem Desktop geführt hat. Am Willen zur Mithilfe hat es also sicher nicht gelegen.

Wg. Extensions vs. Paketverwaltung:

KDE hat schon seit Ewigkeiten KHotNewStuff. Damit lassen sich direkt am Rechner ohne Umwege Extensions uvm. installieren, aktualisieren und deinstallieren. Es muss nur eine Kategorie auf opendesktop.org + Unterstützung im entsprechenden Programm geben. Es geht also tatsächlich.

Was Gnome/Red Hat vor hat, weiß ich nicht und will ich auch nicht wissen. Solange es für Entwickler von Extensions kostenfrei bleibt wenn sie *GPL-*-lizensierte Software anbieten ist es doch OK. Auch gegen Extensions gegen Bezahlung sollte man sich nicht stemmen - wenn es gute SOftware ist und die User gerne dafür zahlen - why not?

Erst wenn es für nicht-RedHat-Angestellte schwer wird, seine Software in den Manager zu bekommen, ist das ein Problem.

----------

## mv

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Speziell das kann ich sogar nachvollziehen. Denn ursprünglich waren dies so kleine Anwendungen die sich die Community selber geschrieben hat und die dann jeder einzelne zum Download angeboten hat.

 

Dagegen wäre ja nichts einzuwenden. Das passiert ja bei allen Projekten so.

 *Quote:*   

> Da ist es für Drittanwender schwerer sich an die Paket-Manager-Maintainer der Distributionen zu wenden und zu fordern: Hier nehmt bitte mein tolle "Desktop-Wetter-Twitter-Uhr" mit auf.

 

Warum?  Und warum sollte es sinnvoller/leichter sein, die Gnome-Paket-Maintainer von dem Paket zu überzeugen, wenn sie es nicht in die Haupt-Distribution aufnehmen wollen? Warum nicht statt dessen ein Paket anbieten, das sauber in bestehende Linux-Distributionen integriert werden kann?

Es gibt ja auch andere Projekte mit "Subprojekten": Emacs, TeX, Perl, Python, Ruby, Firefox fallen mir sofort ein. Die guten Projekte (Perl und Emacs sind hier als vorbildlich zu nennen) versuchen dabei nicht krampfhaft, das Installieren dieser Subprojekte durch die Linux-Paketmanager zu boykottieren, sondern leisten u.U. sogar den Distributionen Hilfestellung, das Erstellen von Paketen für Linux-Paketmanager zu automatisieren oder möglichst einfach zu halten.

Gibt es ein Tool wie app-portage/g-cpan für Gnome-Extensions oder würde das zumindest von Gnome massiv unterstützt?

----------

## mv

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Erst wenn es für nicht-RedHat-Angestellte schwer wird, seine Software in den Manager zu bekommen, ist das ein Problem.

 

Ich würde nicht so lange warten wollen, bis RedHat das Monopol hat, das dann irgendwann zu entscheiden. Wenn im vermeintlich freien Softwaremarkt eine Firme eine solche Macht bekommt, läuft etwas falsch. Ob die Macht derzeit ausgenutzt wird, ist dabei vollkommen unerheblich. (RedHat wären sehr kurzsichtig, wenn sie jetzt schon versuchen würden, die Sache auszunutzen).

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *mv wrote:*   

> Warum? Und warum sollte es sinnvoller/leichter sein, die Gnome-Paket-Maintainer von dem Paket zu überzeugen, wenn sie es nicht in die Haupt-Distribution aufnehmen wollen? Warum nicht statt dessen ein Paket anbieten, das sauber in bestehende Linux-Distributionen integriert werden kann?

 

Nun es wäre bestimmt besser wenn diese Software entsprechen gepflegt wird, der Code signiert oder jemand mal drüber schaut. Aber ich dachte eben an Dinge für die es sich nicht lohnt. Wie schon dir von dir genannten Plugins für den Firefox und Co. Wenn die Software diesbezüglich eine einfache Möglichkeit anbietet darauf zuzugreifen ok.

Wahrscheinlich habe ich dich in dem von mir zitierten nur falsch verstanden. Denn ich kann natürlich nicht einschätzen wie es bei den Pakte-Maintainern läuft und selber habe ich mich auch noch nie an das Gnome-Projekt gewendet oder an die Gentoo-Crew die hier die Pakete pflegt. Also unter der Rücksicht ob hier wirklich etwas blockiert wird und strategisch versucht es z.b. den Gentoo-Maintainern schwerer zu machen so das es für ein Pakte das ein oder andere Useflag nicht geben kann etc..

Deswegen legte ich die Betonung ja auf diese kleinen Plugins, Extentions oder wie sie neumodisch heißen Apps. Und z.B. das Ubuntu-Software-Center finde ich eine tolle Idee, nur schade das es sich nicht einfach in jedes Linux bei bedarf installieren ließe.

In Portage gibt es ja gnome-extra/gnome-shell-extensions oder app-admin/eselect-gnome-shell-extensions, und eine direkte Auswahl gibt es bei diesem Paket scheinbar nicht, denn es ist nur eins. Daher vermute ich es handelt sich um ein Pakte das gleich mehrere Installiert. Ich lade bisher bei bedarf immer die aktuelle Version von dem Autor herunter. Auch weil ich nie weiß wie aktuell die Versionen in Portage sind.

Und ein solcher einfacher Update-Mechanismus ist vielleicht einfacher da er Zentral funktioniert anstatt sich an die vielen Projekt-Helfer der Distributionen zu wenden. Aktuell ist es doch so das sich jemand auf einer speziellen Webseite einloggt, da seine Themes, Extentions oder was auch immer anklickt, den ein oder andren Haken zur Kategorie oder Beschreibung setzt und einfach auf "Absenden klickt".

Das schlimme ist das ich Gnome in seiner aktuellen Form eigentlich sehr mag. Zwar kann ich auf den Großteil der "Sozial Media" verzichten. Aber optisch und von der Performance her finde ich es toll. Es wäre schade wenn das Gnome-Projekt sich komplett trennt, auflöst, verwässert oder in Gentoo die Betreuung schwerer wird.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> :/ 
> 
> Ich nutze auch noch glücklich gnome 3. Mir geht aktuell diese Diskussion mit dem andauernden schwarzsehen auf die Nerven. Letztlich ist doch nicht das wichtig was geplant wird oder wohin sich diese Richtung entwickelt sondern wie der Code ausschaut.
> 
> Das jenes Gnome-Team nur noch aus zwanzig Personen besteht ist wirklich schade, wenn es denn so ist. Auch das diese für Unternehmen haben die vorrangig ihre eigenen Interessen durchsetzten.
> ...

 

Viel schwarzsehen sehe ich in diesem Thread eigentlich nicht. Viele Sachen die hier gepostet wurden sind eigentlich Fakt.

Tatsache ist das schon in Gnome2 viele sinnvolle Patches/Erweiterungen nicht integriert worden sind da zu viele Konfiguration Möglichkeiten

den Benutzer irritieren würde. Ich sehe das so: Fähige Entwickler wohlen mit denen überhaupt nichts zu schaffen haben. Wieso sollte jemand

etwas für Gnome schreiben wenn er von vornherein weiss das dort eine Diktatur herrscht und es sowieso nicht aufgenommen wird. Dann sucht

er sich halt eine Oberfläche wo er die Möglichkeit sieht das seine Entwicklung auch dankbar aufgenommen wird. Fähige Entwickler werden von den

Gnomer sicherlich einen grossen bogen machen, die Leute sind sich sicherlich sehr wohl bewusst was sie können oder schon geleistet habe und

brauchen sich von anderen auch nicht belehren zu lassen was sie eigentlich brauchen oder was nicht.

Auch frag ich mich was die eigentlich unter Entwicklung verstehen? Angekündigt wurde unter anderem das jetzt erst einmal Nautilus für 3.6 

hingerichtet werden soll. Es kommt also kaum etwas hinzu sondern es werden viele nützliche Sachen einfach entfernt:

https://live.gnome.org/Nautilus/Roadmap/3.6

Für mich schaut das nach totaler Inkompetenz der Entwickler aus. Einfach Funktionen zu entfernen weil Sie unfähig sind diese in Ihr Bedienkonzept

einzubauen zeigt für mich eigentlich das das Konzept total daneben ist oder Sie es nicht besser könne. Entwicklung schaut für mich anders aus.

Mann kann nur froh sein das die keine Autos entwickeln denn Sachen wie ABS Airbag usw. würden die glatt beim nachfolge Modell weglassen weil sie es 

nicht gebacken bekommen es in ihr Nachfolge Modell ein zu bauen.

Quer durch alle Foren liest man überall das gleiche, es gibt kaum welche die sich mit Gnome3 anfreunden könne bzw. die zu Gnome3 gewechselt

sind weil sie das Konzept gut finden. [meinung] Mehr noch, wenn man es so beobachtet sind aber mindestens 70% der gnome2 Benutzer gewechselt und

hinzu gekommen ist kaum jemand [/meinung]. Und wieso so viele Dists (einschliesslich Fedora) so schnell Mate aufnehmen obwohl noch nicht alle Plugins/Applets

oder Erweiterungen von Gnome2 funktionieren wird wohl auch einen Grund haben.

Für mich steht eigentlich fest das der Name Gnome mit Gnome3 von ein paar Mann missbraucht worden ist um sich selbst in Szene zu setzen aber der

Schaden der angerichtet worden ist auch in vielen Jahren nicht repariert werden wird. Gnome3 ist komplett darauf ausgelegt dem Benutzer

zu entmündigen und jegliche konfigurations möglichkeiten zu nehme. Auch sieht man es auch an dem Effekt wenn man unter Gnome3 die Panele 

oder Fenstermanager usw. abschiesst. Ein grosser Klumpatsch und nichts Modulares wo eins ohne das andere nicht läuft.

Wie vorher schon gesagt, nur meine Meinung.

MfG

----------

## mv

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> https://live.gnome.org/Nautilus/Roadmap/3.6

 

Grins. Das ist ja wirklich ein Witz: Die einzigen Modi, in denen Nautilus vernünftig bedienbar war (tree-view, compact mode), werden entfernt.

Ich glaube, es sagt viel über die Organisationsstruktur von Gnome, dass alle Entfernungen auf Betreiben eines einzigen Entwicklers geschehen, der zudem mit Nautilus anscheinend gar nichts zu tun hat. Lustig war auch die Begründung in einem der genannten "Bugs". Sinngemäß: "Schlecht bedienbar" - Nautilus-Hauptentwickler: "Was denn genau soll so schlecht bedienbar sein, begründe das doch bitte genauer" - "Schlecht bedienbar" - "OK, das ist einleuchtend, dann schmeißen wir es heraus."

Klingt sehr demokratisch und wohldurchdacht.   :Laughing: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Da tut sich ja nun wirklich etwas positives...

http://www.pro-linux.de/news/1/18706/nemo-linux-mint-begint-fork-von-nautilus.html

Es hat wohl niemand mehr Lust auf diesen Wahnsinn. Gut, dass da rechtzeitig etwas passiert.

----------

## cryptosteve

Die Frage ist, ob sich so ein Fork auf Dauer hält und ob das Projekt die Manpower aufbringen kann. Wünsche würde ich es mir ja.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *mv wrote:*   

> Grins. Das ist ja wirklich ein Witz: Die einzigen Modi, in denen Nautilus vernünftig bedienbar war (tree-view, compact mode), werden entfernt.
> 
> Ich glaube, es sagt viel über die Organisationsstruktur von Gnome, dass alle Entfernungen auf Betreiben eines einzigen Entwicklers geschehen, der zudem mit Nautilus anscheinend gar nichts zu tun hat. Lustig war auch die Begründung in einem der genannten "Bugs". Sinngemäß: "Schlecht bedienbar" - Nautilus-Hauptentwickler: "Was denn genau soll so schlecht bedienbar sein, begründe das doch bitte genauer" - "Schlecht bedienbar" - "OK, das ist einleuchtend, dann schmeißen wir es heraus."
> 
> Klingt sehr demokratisch und wohldurchdacht. 

  So nach dem Motto Ich verwirre dich doch nicht mit Tatsachen, das ist halt so ...  :Smile: .

 *cryptohappen wrote:*   

> Die Frage ist, ob sich so ein Fork auf Dauer hält und ob das Projekt die Manpower aufbringen kann. Wünsche würde ich es mir ja.

 

Genau das ist der Punkt. Wenn die ganzen oder einige der fähigen Entwickler (oder auch Angestellte bei andern Dists) "zurück komme" bzw. dem neuen Projekten

beitreten/mitarbeiten die in den letzten Jahren bei Gnome hingeschmissen haben oder vergrault wurden könnte das etwas werden. Auch muss sich erst noch 

herausstellen ob der oder die Projektfounder die nötige Sozialkompetenz haben und nicht wie bei Gnome.

Hinzu kommt aber auch das zu einem guten Produkt ein "Name" gehört, und den hatte sich Gnome nach meiner Meinung in vielen Jahren (besonders in

den Anfängen) gemacht, und den haben jetzt andere "geklaut". Erst einmal sind die Forks für weniger interessierten "Linuxer" neue Projekte ohne History

und das ist sicherlich nicht förderlich.

Was jetzt abläuft ist für den Desktop unter Linux sicherlich nicht förderlich und viele Sachen werden mehrfach entwickelt bzw. hin und her portretiert und

die Zeit hätte sicherlich bei einem Projekt besser genutzt werden könne. Daran sind aber nicht die Leute schuld sind die die Forks in die Welt gehoben haben.

Das finde ich war auch nötig. Mangelware an Entwicklern gibt es eigentlich in jedem Opensource Projekt. Hier wurde der Mangel noch einmal kräftig "erhöht".   

Aber immerhin haben die Gnomer die Realität wider gefunden. Sie haben kürzlich bei ihrer Konferenz das Ziel ausgegeben mit Gnome 3/4 20% bei den Linux Desktops 

erreichen zu wollen. Ich ja gut das man Ziele hat wenn man überlegt das es mal 40% 50% oder noch mehr wahren (und komm mir jetzt keiner das

die 20% des gesamten Desktops meinen, das kann nur ein Übersetzungsfehler sein, man kann denen ja alles nachsagen aber das die etwas nicht realistisch

einschätzen können, das sicherlich nicht, immerhin wissen die auch ganz genau was ich auf dem Desktop benötige).  

MfG

----------

## bell

Gerade kam auf Heise: Gnome-Gründer: Warum der Linux-Desktop gescheitert ist

- Entwicklerkultur ist schuld

- Linus ist schuld

- Distributoren sind schuld

- Open-Source-Entwickler sind schuld

- Die Gnome-Entwickler hätten einen guten Job gemacht.

*Gähn*

----------

## schmidicom

Irgendwie kommt mir der Artikel auf Heise vor wie Gejammer auf ganz hohen Niveau.

Über die Treiberschnittstellen im Kernel weiss ich nicht genug um jetzt behaupten zu können das sich diese zu oft verändern würden aber das mit der fehlenden Abwärtskompatibilität bei Programmen glaube ich ihm nicht.

Wenn etwas von Anfang an sauber programmiert wurde läuft das doch sicher noch eine ganze weile lang weiter?

----------

## cryptosteve

Der Linux-Desktop ist gescheitert?

Meiner nicht ...

----------

## bell

Er setzt als Maßstab für den Desktop-Erfolg, wie gut kommerzielle Anwendungen darauf laufen. Da stimmt es natürlich, wenn ein Hersteller ein Release einer Applikation rausgebracht hat, wird er es später nicht erneut gegen neuere Bibliotheken rekompilieren. Durch die schnelle Open-Source Entwicklung ist das Release dadurch nur begrenzt lauffähig. Und das bedeutet für Ihn "keine Abwärtskompatibilität". Dabei betrachtet er nicht, dass eine schnelle Entwicklung gut ist und dass was er will eigentlich ein Problem ist und nichts anstrebenswertes. Selbst Windows kämpft dagegen: Stichwort "Killbit".

Open-Source Software hat dieses Problem nicht, da jeder Zeit rekompilierbar. Diese wird im Beitrag gar nicht beachtet. 

Kurz gesagt: Open-Source != Closed Source. 

Es sind zwei Welten für zwei unterschiedliche Zielgruppen. Rein aus der Open-Source Sicht hat keiner ein Interesse daran dass der Linux-Desktop sich "durchsetzt". Jeder hat eigentlich nur das Interesse eine Lösung zu haben mit der er zufrieden ist, und dabei spielt es keine Rolle ob man die Lösung alleine nutzt der ob 1.000.000 Leute es nutzen.

Ich würde den Titel von "Linux Desktop ist gescheitert" nach "Mit Linux Desktop lässt sich kein Geld verdienen" umbenennen. Und mit diesem Fakt kann ich leben.

----------

## franzf

Wie kann man eigentlich "binary compatibility" mit "Treiberschnittstelle" übersetzen?

Ansonsten halten sich der originale Blogpost und die Heise-Meldung recht bedeckt in der Aufführung von Argumenten. Nur dünnes Gewäsch. Andeutungen. Um was für "Inkompatibiltäten" es sich handeln soll, erfahren wir nicht.

Ich kann zwar erahnen, dass ein leichter Seitenhieb auf RedHat mit ihren ständigen Wechseln von hal/udisks/upower und init-systemen mitschwingt. Ansonsten ist es eine nichtssagende Schlechtrednerei (nicht mal auf hohem Niveau) von Linux. Dass er am Ende meint, OS X richtig gern zu haben, heißt für mich, dass er vielleicht bei denen anheuern will und erstmal ordentlich schleimen muss  :Razz: 

Die Höhe ist aber, dass er das Entfernen von Funktionen anprangert, trotzdem dem Gnome-Projekt eine gute Arbeit beschert. Nautilus, FTW?!?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Nun ja, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann ist dieser Herr ja nicht mehr für Gnome zuständig. Stattdessen hat er ja seine Zeit und Energie damit verschwendet, Microsoft in den Arsch zu kriechen. Mono und Moonlight haben wir ja ihm zu verdanken. Haben die dem Linuxdesktop weitergeholfen? Ok, war er abgelenkt, konnte er in der Zeit nicht daran arbeiten, Gnome zu verschlechtern.

Das aktuelle und ehemalige Gnometeam scheint sich ja zur Zeit in einer absoluten Sinnkrise zu befinden. Die Interviews waren so etwas von genial, dass ich hoch und heilig verspreche, es nie wieder nutzen zu werden. Peinlic her geht es nicht mehr.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Och das Mono-Projekt ist schon ganz sinnvoll. (Naja, oder es kann in (geraumer) Zukunft sinnvoll werden.) Und Moonlight wurde zurecht eingestampft.

Ansonsten habt Ihr aber natürlich auch Recht, CS versus OS sind einfach zwei verschiedene Welten. Vergleiche sind unmöglich und "Kooperationen" äußerst schwierig.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Also nach diesen Äußerungen, aber auch den Plänen des Gnome-Teams.. oder war das jetzt ein Ex-Entwickler? Würde ich mir am liebsten auch einen neuen Desktop suchen und Gnome über Board werfen. Aber das mache ich wohl erst wenn die Unterstürzung bei Gentoo erst mal darunter leidet.

Ansonsten stimmt es einfach nicht das sich unter Gnome oder mit Linux kein Geld verdienen lässt. Ich würde die Programm-Entwicklung natürlich kaufen, allerdings mit der Bedingung das der Code anschließend GPL3 wird. Vielleicht gibt es ja mal Kickstarter-Projekte die sich darum bemühen.

Auch würde ich eine Webseite dafür bezahlen das sie ordentliche Dokumentationen erstellt. Das Problem sehe ich eher darin das es für Entwickler oder Einzelpersonen zu unattraktiv ist. Und sie diese Sicherheit nach dem GPL3-Modell nicht mehr haben das ihr Code (später oder in Zukunft) unentgeltlich von dritten verwendet wird.

Es müsste sich nur mal etablieren das jeder der von Linux überzeugt ist jedes Jahr regelmäßig 50 Dollar "spendet" und an die unterschiedlichen Linux und GPL3-Projekte verteilt. Wenn ihr das nicht eh schon macht. Doch was schreibe ich da, die meisten arbeiten wohl fleißig an Linux und bringen sich an der ein oder anderen Stelle mit in ein Projekt ein.

Für mich als Nutzer ist der Linux-Desktop nicht gescheitert. Ich brauch nur ein Auge auf Apple zu werfen und weiß was ich an meinem Linux, Gentoo, Gnome System habe. Eben die Freiheit und Unabhängigkeit es so zu verwenden wie ich es möchte.

Wie war es noch? Apple hat jetzt ein Patent darauf die Kamera von Mobiltelefonen an bestimmten Orten zu deaktivieren. Nutzer können dann einfach keine Bilder machen oder Ton aufzeichnen. -Wohl in erster Linie bei Konzerten. Mir ist aber als erstes die arabische Revolte eingefallen. Oder die Fotos aus Syrien.

----------

## franzf

Bei lilypond kann man sich Features kaufen (war jedenfalls früher so): Entwickler schätzen Aufwand ab und legen einen Preis fest. Die User die das interessiert legen zusammen (oder einer übernimmt alles) und dann wird implementiert.

Dazu muss sich ein Projekt natürlich erstmal etablieren.

----------

## bell

Genau das passierte ja im Gnome-Projekt. Red-Hat (+andere kommerziellen Distris) bezahlt die Features die sie haben wollen und der Rest des Projektes muss es schlucken, egal ob die anderen es wollen oder nicht. Die Balance muss stimmen zwischen kommerziell getrieben und frei gewollt. Sonnst macht die Community das nicht mit.

Aber wie ich den Artikel verstanden ging es eher darum dass "Die Open Source Entwickler halten sich nicht an die Richtlinien der Closed-Source Entwicklung und daher kann man mit Closed-Source auf einer Open-Source Plattform kein Geld verdienen."

----------

